# Non sono femminista, anzi, trovo le donne acide e rompicoglioni



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

questa in genere è un'affermazione da parte di una donna che mi fa partire un embolo da mille e due notti.visto che il conte pure lui si è messo a chiudere quello che apre ....
perchè , simpatica new entry?(simpatica si fa per dire , ma pure new)


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

però...tu dicendo questo, io chiedendo ...stiamo confermando:mrgreen:
ops


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però...tu dicendo questo, io chiedendo ...stiamo confermando:mrgreen:
> ops


Ciao quindi chiudi pure tu come il conte?  :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao quindi chiudi pure tu come il conte?  :rotfl:


no, mi sono domandata e risposta :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa in genere è un'affermazione da parte di una donna che mi fa partire un embolo da mille e due notti.visto che il conte pure lui si è messo a chiudere quello che apre ....
> perchè , simpatica new entry?(simpatica si fa per dire , ma pure new)


Ma chi sarebbe sta new entry? E dove lo ha scritto? Contestualizza, maledetta.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Marzo 2014)

ma era una frase provocatoria, dai....mica lo pensa davvero


----------



## lunaiena (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa in genere è un'affermazione da parte di una donna che mi fa partire un embolo da mille e due notti.visto che il conte pure lui si è messo a chiudere quello che apre ....
> perchè , simpatica new entry?(simpatica si fa per dire , ma pure new)



Min tranqui ...
che ti prendi uno scioppone
so ragazze


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma era una frase provocatoria, dai....mica lo pensa davvero


ma chi? Chi è che la bacio? Spiace Min, ma io spesso, non sempre, concordo.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2014)

ma io ho capito che è tipo una transessuale, ma forse ho capito male!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io ho capito che è tipo una transessuale, ma forse ho capito male!


mi fate un riassunto che mi devo essere persa degli episodi?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi fate un riassunto che mi devo essere persa degli episodi?


http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/20271-neo-femministe-per-le-baldi-giovini

leggi qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/20271-neo-femministe-per-le-baldi-giovini
> 
> leggi qui.


letto, ma è una minc... ehm, stava scherzando, direi.
Anche perchè se si fosse operata, non capisco il girati e abbassati i pantaloni, a meno non sia un'infermiera e non volesse fare un'intramuscolare.
Inoltre le transessuali non sono misogine... sarebbe ben strano.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

ops ...chiedo scusa...mica avevo letto :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Mi spiace, ma in genere io concordo con l'affermazione...
Con alcune non si può manco parlare o fare due battute che subito pare che gli si pianti un palo nel deretano...oppure saltano su come se le avesse punte una tarantola, ma senza motivo...
Ma c'è bisogno di un po' di relax nella vita...
Spesso noto un livello di acidità da pensare che un bicchiere di limone puro sia dolce al confronto, sull'essere rompicoglioni è una caratteristica propria dell'essere umano femmina...
Suvvia, è vero!


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma in genere io concordo con l'affermazione...
> Con alcune non si può manco parlare o fare due battute che subito pare che gli si pianti un palo nel deretano...oppure saltano su come se le avesse punte una tarantola, ma senza motivo...
> Ma c'è bisogno di un po' di relax nella vita...
> Spesso noto un livello di acidità da pensare che un bicchiere di limone puro sia dolce al confronto, sull'essere rompicoglioni è una caratteristica propria dell'essere umano femmina...
> Suvvia, è vero!


se dici che vale anche per te possoprenderla in considerazione


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dici che vale anche per te possoprenderla in considerazione


Per lei forse no, forse sì, per te sicuro.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

ma che è 'sti invasione di giapponesi bimbe minkia?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per lei forse no, forse sì, per te sicuro.


savasandir


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> savasandir


Embè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma in genere io concordo con l'affermazione...
> Con alcune non si può manco parlare o fare due battute che subito pare che gli si pianti un palo nel deretano...oppure saltano su come se le avesse punte una tarantola, ma senza motivo...
> Ma c'è bisogno di un po' di relax nella vita...
> Spesso noto* un livello di acidità da pensare che un bicchiere di limone puro sia dolce al confronto, sull'essere rompicoglioni è una caratteristica propria dell'essere umano femmina...
> *Suvvia, è vero!


ah guardi signora, con me sfonda una porta aperta. Mica tutte, eh? Anzi, devo dire che qui mi sono tanto, tanto piacevolmente stupita... anche se... il virtuale aiuta.
Sono sicuramente più rompicoglioni pure io nel reale.
Ma Minerva ci resta tanto, tanto male tutte le volte che viene fuori questa cosa.
Io però ho un sospetto: a me questa convinzione nacque a scuola, ma si rafforzò e divenne quasi una professione di fede sul lavoro. Quando avevo i bambini piccoli ho avuto anche esperienze mistiche al parco.
Tutti luoghi dove si instaura, per chi è interessata, una forma di competizione... fra donne.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

io sto meglio con gli uomini  le donne lasciano i bagni sporchi, son maligne e patapìpatapà


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che è 'sti invasione di giapponesi bimbe minkia?


80's generation...
Vuoi che aggiunga pure un "yeah!"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 80's generation...
> Vuoi che aggiunga pure un "yeah!"? :mrgreen:


no, sto bene così .ben gentile


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah guardi signora, con me sfonda una porta aperta. Mica tutte, eh? Anzi, devo dire che qui mi sono tanto, tanto piacevolmente stupita... anche se... il virtuale aiuta.
> Sono sicuramente più rompicoglioni pure io nel reale.
> Ma Minerva ci resta tanto, tanto male tutte le volte che viene fuori questa cosa.
> Io però ho un sospetto: a me questa convinzione nacque a scuola, ma si rafforzò e divenne quasi una professione di fede sul lavoro. Quando avevo i bambini piccoli ho avuto anche esperienze mistiche al parco.
> Tutti luoghi dove si instaura, per chi è interessata, una forma di competizione... fra donne.


Ma è chiaro che non tutte siano così, ma mi duole dover dire che tante invece lo sono.
Tante lo diventano per farsi ascoltare perchè magari fisicamente non suscitano un minimo di paura e/o rispetto (io sono una di questi casi... ), tante lo diventano perchè nella vita hanno avuto solo brutte esperienze, tante ci nascono e basta...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sto bene così .ben gentile


Minni, come si scrive giusta la seguente parola:

a) tred

b) thread

c) trhead

d) treahd

avanti, invece di perdere tempo in cazzate.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, come si scrive giusta la seguente parola:
> 
> a) tred
> 
> ...


ihih come ti prende male il tredd


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che non tutte siano così, ma mi duole dover dire che tante invece lo sono.
> *Tante lo diventano per farsi ascoltare perchè magari fisicamente non suscitano un minimo di paura e/o rispetto *(io sono una di questi casi... ), tante lo diventano perchè nella vita hanno avuto solo brutte esperienze, tante ci nascono e basta...


questa non l'ho capita. Nessuno è meno ascoltato di un/una rompicoglioni, ne rendevo edotta una persona proprio ieri.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ihih come ti prende male il tredd


Minchia davvero, non si può leggere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sto meglio con gli uomini le donne lasciano i bagni sporchi, son maligne e patapìpatapà


guarda che lo so che tu non sei così.
Sui bagni però assegno generosamente un ex aequo.


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita. Nessuno è meno ascoltato di un/una rompicoglioni, ne rendevo edotta una persona proprio ieri.


Hai presente quei donnini piccolini e incattiviti!? Mica ci nascono! E' perchè la natura le ha fornite di un aspetto non "spaventoso", che non suscita la benchè minima paura e riverenza...ecco, spesso loro sono quelle che diventano rompicoglioni per farsi ascoltare...ed è pacifico che più rompi i coglioni meno ti si ascolta, ma è un cane che si morde la coda!


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che lo so che tu non sei così.
> Sui bagni però assegno generosamente un ex aequo.


ma il punto non è che io lo sia o meno ...ma che chi lo dica non lo sia maimi fa venireuna scalmana che guarda


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai presente quei donnini piccolini e incattiviti!? *Mica ci nascono! *E' perchè la natura le ha fornite di un aspetto non "spaventoso", che non suscita la benchè minima paura e riverenza...ecco, spesso loro sono quelle che diventano rompicoglioni per farsi ascoltare...ed è pacifico che più rompi i coglioni meno ti si ascolta, ma è un cane che si morde la coda!


No?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi sarebbe sta new entry? E dove lo ha scritto? Contestualizza, maledetta.


Ah ah ah ma scusa sei distratto tu.. E bacchetti Min... Mondo cipollino :singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (20 Marzo 2014)

*IMHO*

Femminismo è un termine che è stato ben demolito negli anni, da una società tendenzialmente misogina: non è contrapposizione di genere, ma istanze di genere, per una convivenza nel rispetto reciproco.

La questione della competizione tra donne è un altro condizionamento: dividi et impera.

La questione che ci sono donne che dicono che le donne sono tutte rompicoglioni, è un atteggiameno dovuto al motivo di cui sopra e perché è un modo per farsi notare dagli uomini.

Io non sto bene solo con le donne o solo con gli uomini, io sto bene solo con alcune persone, qualsiasi sia il loro genere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai presente quei donnini piccolini e incattiviti!? Mica ci nascono! E' perchè la natura le ha fornite di un aspetto non "spaventoso", che non suscita la benchè minima paura e riverenza...ecco, spesso loro sono quelle che diventano rompicoglioni per farsi ascoltare...ed è pacifico che più rompi i coglioni meno ti si ascolta, ma è un cane che si morde la coda!


mah... non è mica la statura fisica che suscita riverenza. A parte tutta una serie di personaggi storici che mi vengono in mente, come esempio lampante mi viene in mente un'insegnante che conosco.
Piccolina, minuta, non alza mai la voce, non è mai pesante o assillante o rompiballe con gli studenti... ma loro ne hanno un timore reverenziale perchè l'ammirano.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2014)

Quell'affermazione sarebbe stata quotata e condivisa di cuore da una mia amica del liceo.
Io ero in realtà la sua unica amica femmina. Tutte le altre...
Lei le donne le detestava... in realtà il suo problema era che era molto insicura e aveva bisogno di infinite attenzioni (maschili). Con le altre donne si sentiva in competizione. Neanche. Tutte le altre donne le disprezzava per un motivo o per l'altro.
Potrei pure fare psicologia da 4 soldi e parlare di rapporto conflittuale con la madre e bla bla bla.

Ci ho pensato e non vedo particolari differenze tra percentuali di persone insopportabili, per un motivo o per l'altro, tra maschi e femmine...
Le femmine sono più acide? I maschi sono più incazzosi? Mà.

Poi dipende anche da chi frequenti... nel senso, se ti tocca far comunella con un gruppo di madri ormoniche, ti fai una certa idea... se vivi 5 anni in appartamento misto a predominanza maschile te ne fai un'altra


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No?


l'acidità restringe. Erano tutte sul modello estone, fino alla pubertà.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... non è mica la statura fisica che suscita riverenza. A parte tutta una serie di personaggi storici che mi vengono in mente, come esempio lampante mi viene in mente un'insegnante che conosco.
> Piccolina, minuta, non alza mai la voce, non è mai pesante o assillante o rompiballe con gli studenti... ma loro ne hanno un timore reverenziale perchè l'ammirano.



Differenza tra autorità e autorevolezza


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... non è mica la statura fisica che suscita riverenza. A parte tutta una serie di personaggi storici che mi vengono in mente, come esempio lampante mi viene in mente un'insegnante che conosco.
> Piccolina, minuta, non alza mai la voce, non è mai pesante o assillante o rompiballe con gli studenti... ma loro ne hanno un timore reverenziale perchè l'ammirano.


Ma sì ovvio, il mio era un esempio assolutamente generico e pensavo pure io all'insegnante che ho avuto...piccolina, minuta, ma una iena di non poco conto!!! :mrgreen:
Il timore lo suscitava solo a suon di 2 e bocciature...mica per rispetto e ammirazione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il punto non è che io lo sia o meno ...ma che chi lo dica non lo sia mai mi fa venireuna scalmana che guarda


non ti scaldare che ti cola il fondotinta.


ti ho aggiunto anche uno spazio che mi parevi giappa anche tu


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti scaldare che ti cola il fondotinta.
> 
> 
> ti ho aggiunto anche uno spazio che mi parevi giappa anche tu


A sto punto potevi pure aggiungerne due.


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Femminismo è un termine che è stato ben demolito negli anni, da una società tendenzialmente misogina: non è contrapposizione di genere, ma *istanze di genere*, per una convivenza nel rispetto reciproco.
> 
> La questione della competizione tra donne è un altro condizionamento: dividi et impera.
> 
> ...



Ah, meno male che sei arrivata: cominciavo a sentirmi la sola a vederla così


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Differenza tra autorità e autorevolezza


il bello è che quando dà le insufficenze è dispiaciuta, perchè sono i SUOI allievi:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ah, meno male che sei arrivata: cominciavo a sentirmi la sola a vederla così


:abbraccio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A sto punto potevi pure aggiungerne due.


dì la verità, JB: tu vieni qui per dare libero sfogo alla donna che c'è in te, vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dì la verità, JB: tu vieni qui per dare libero sfogo alla donna che c'è in te, vero?


Piaccio tanto perchè sono forte come un uomo e sensibbole come una donna. (...)


----------



## lolapal (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dì la verità, JB: tu vieni qui per dare libero sfogo alla donna che c'è in te, vero?


sono caduta dalla sedia!!!

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2014)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piaccio tanto perchè sono forte come un uomo e sensibbole come una donna. (...)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nonchè super simpa.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti scaldare che ti cola il fondotinta.
> 
> 
> ti ho aggiunto anche uno spazio che mi parevi giappa anche tu


fondotinta??anatema 
non lo uso , mi trucco pochissimo


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ah, meno male che sei arrivata: cominciavo a sentirmi la sola a vederla così


per me era implicito


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me era implicito


Mi era sfuggito, scusa


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito, scusa


ehm forse non era del tutto comprensibile


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Femminismo è un termine che è stato ben demolito negli anni, da una società tendenzialmente misogina: non è contrapposizione di genere, ma istanze di genere, per una convivenza nel rispetto reciproco.
> 
> La questione della competizione tra donne è un altro condizionamento: dividi et impera.
> 
> ...


oh ma come sei politicamente corretta(leggesi rompipalle):carneval:
va beh, ma si parlava in linea di massima.
Le persone con le quali vado d'accordo e ho interessi in comune sono perlopiù uomini, di fatto.
Ma questo per due motivi:
il primo è che sono, fondamentalmente, sempre stata un maschiaccio.
Mentre le mie coetanee giocavano con le bambole o similari, io con chiodi e legno di recupero mi facevo la casa in giardino. Le altre imparavano a cucire ad applicazioni tecniche(ai miei tempi maschi e femmine facevano attività diverse), io ho chiesto ed ottenuto di farla con i maschi (feci scandalo, suggerirono anche di mandarmi da uno psicologo)... e così via.
Il secondo è che, purtroppo, ho notato che, molto spesso, le donne sono molto più impietose e puntuali nel notare i difetti altrui, nonchè molto meno dirette, degli uomini. Questo per la mia esperienza. Va detto però che ne ho avuta almeno una che mi ha molto segnato, da giovIne.


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ah, meno male che sei arrivata: cominciavo a sentirmi la sola a vederla così





Minerva ha detto:


> per me era implicito


Eh no...io aborro le persone!!
Le donne sono tutte troie, quelle che la danno (o rompicoglioni e acide quelle che non trombano) e gli uomini tutti stronzi e figli di buona donna (e torniamo al fatto che le donne sono tutte troie)...

Non so se sia la fiera dei luoghi comuni o la solita pappa!
E comunque bisogna leggere certi interventi per quello che sono, io ora vorrei vedere quante non hanno pensato che una che manca totalmente di ironia o alla quale non si può parlare che sembra morsa da qualche bestia feroce è una acida o rompicoglioni a seconda dei casi!
Faccio un mea culpa, a me è capitato di pensarlo...e prima che ci si senta prese di mira intendo dire al di fuori di internet in genere!

E sicuramente, secondo mea culpa, ho avuto momenti di forte acidume anche io in passato e me ne hanno dette di tutti i colori! Ma addirittura farsi venire le scalmane in un attacco di tutela pro-femmina mi sembra esagerato...


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh ma come sei politicamente corretta(leggesi rompipalle):carneval:
> va beh, ma si parlava in linea di massima.
> Le persone con le quali vado d'accordo e ho interessi in comune sono perlopiù uomini, di fatto.
> Ma questo per due motivi:
> ...


Posso stringerti la mano!?
A proposito di maschiacci, da piccola dovevo calar le braghe per far vedere che ero femminuccia piuttosto che maschietto!


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no...io aborro le persone!!
> Le donne sono tutte troie, quelle che la danno (o rompicoglioni e acide quelle che non trombano) e gli uomini tutti stronzi e figli di buona donna (e torniamo al fatto che le donne sono tutte troie)...
> 
> Non so se sia la fiera dei luoghi comuni o la solita pappa!
> ...


son ragazza

se aborri le persone tutte allora va bene,son già più distesa


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> son ragazza
> 
> se aborri le persone tutte allora va bene,son già più distesa


Che tu sia distesa lo si evince dall'avatar!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh ma come sei politicamente corretta(leggesi rompipalle):carneval:
> va beh, ma si parlava in linea di massima.
> Le persone con le quali vado d'accordo e ho interessi in comune sono perlopiù uomini, di fatto.
> Ma questo per due motivi:
> ...


Quoto
Ho già detto che lavoro con 17 donne?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che tu sia distesa lo si evince dall'avatar!


a te non la si fa
doremi


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ho già detto che lavoro con 17 donne?


ti sono vicina, il mio massimo è stato 4 e mi chiudevo in ufficio. Con un uomo, ovviamente


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sono vicina, il mio massimo è stato 4 e mi chiudevo in ufficio. Con un uomo, ovviamente


Meno male che il direttore è un uomo 
Anche il capo diretto è donna


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso stringerti la mano!?
> A proposito di maschiacci, da piccola dovevo calar le braghe per far vedere che ero femminuccia piuttosto che maschietto!


Da piccola...e da grande?...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che il direttore è un uomo
> Anche il capo diretto è donna


anche la mia, ma fortunatamente ci adoriamo.


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che il direttore è un uomo
> Anche il capo diretto è donna


Una prece per te...


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

io lavoro con donne e uomini e non mi trovo bene con la mediocrità in genere .senza genere:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io lavoro con donne e uomini e non mi trovo bene con la mediocrità in genere .senza genere:singleeye:


Allora nun te troverai mai bene...

siamo circondati da mediocri...eccheccazz...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io lavoro con donne e uomini e non mi trovo bene con la mediocrità in genere .senza genere:singleeye:


lo vedi che sei rompicoglioni?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo vedi che sei rompicoglioni?:mrgreen:


 certo ma sono l'eccezione:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso stringerti la mano!?
> A proposito di maschiacci, da piccola dovevo calar le braghe per far vedere che ero femminuccia piuttosto che maschietto!


Stringiamoci pure la mano ma tieni le braghe tirate su, ti prego:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

non voglio braghe calate nel mio tresd:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no...io aborro le persone!!
> Le donne sono tutte troie, quelle che la danno (o rompicoglioni e acide quelle che non trombano) e gli uomini tutti stronzi e figli di buona donna (e torniamo al fatto che le donne sono tutte troie)...
> 
> Non so se sia la *fiera dei luoghi comuni* o la solita pappa!
> ...


Scusa, cara, senza polemica, ma a me sembra che le scalmane siano venute a te e che comunque ti si "contesta" il far di tutta l'erba un fascio...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non voglio braghe calate nel mio tresd:mrgreen:


ops... me le ritiro subito su!


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non voglio braghe calate nel mio *tresd*:mrgreen:



:risata::risata:


----------



## lolapal (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh ma come sei politicamente corretta(leggesi rompipalle):carneval:
> va beh, ma si parlava in linea di massima.
> Le persone con le quali vado d'accordo e ho interessi in comune sono perlopiù uomini, di fatto.
> Ma questo per due motivi:
> ...


Ciao Sbri, 
non è una questione di essere politicamente corretta, è proprio una visuale.
Tu stessa, con la tua storia, dimostri che il trovarsi bene o meno è una pura questione soggettiva.
Conosco molte donne, io inclusa, che hanno avuto un'infanzia da scalmanate maschiacce e fuggivano dai vestitini di trine e i fiocchetti o le bambole o anche certi discorsi e comportamenti delle compagne di scuola nell'adolescenza. Di maschiaccio ce ne ho pure una in casa... :mrgreen:
Però, ripeto e non per essere politicamente corretta, ma perché io credo sia proprio un atteggiamento "culturale" che sono le persone che incontri a fare la differenza e a segnare la tua vita, uomini e donne...


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stringiamoci pure la mano ma tieni le braghe tirate su, ti prego:mrgreen:


Donuorri!!!! :mrgreen:
Mi dicono che attualmente si possa intravedere un briciolo di femminilità! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Donuorri!!!! :mrgreen:
> Mi dicono che attualmente si possa intravedere un briciolo di femminilità! :mrgreen:



Epperò Ranze è una delle protagoniste di shojo più femminili che io abbia presente... capirei Benjo allora   che figa che era benjo!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri,
> non è una questione di essere politicamente corretta, è proprio una visuale.
> Tu stessa, con la tua storia, dimostri che il trovarsi bene o meno è una pura questione soggettiva.
> Conosco molte donne, io inclusa, che hanno avuto un'infanzia da scalmanate maschiacce e fuggivano dai vestitini di trine e i fiocchetti o le bambole o anche certi discorsi e comportamenti delle compagne di scuola nell'adolescenza. Di maschiaccio ce ne ho pure una in casa... :mrgreen:
> Però, ripeto e non per essere politicamente corretta, ma perché io credo sia proprio un atteggiamento "culturale" che sono le persone che incontri a fare la differenza e a segnare la tua vita, uomini e donne...


sì, ma io sul mio campione ho fatto un grafo a torta. Mi spiace ma la parte rosa è predominante. Come lo è anche in molte accezioni positive, di contro.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Epperò Ranze è una delle protagoniste di shojo più femminili che io abbia presente... capirei Benjo allora   che figa che era benjo!!!


ossignur...ranze mi suona malissimo:rotfl::rotfl:non ci sto dentro.pardon


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, cara, senza polemica, ma a me sembra che le scalmane siano venute a te e che comunque ti si "contesta" il far di tutta l'erba un fascio...
> 
> :smile:


Dove mi son venute le scalmane?
Io riportavo solo il thread di partenza:
"questa in genere è un'affermazione da parte di una donna che mi fa partire un embolo da mille e due notti."

Che poi non capisco perchè debba far partire l'embolo se lo dice una donna rispetto ad un'altra donna, proprio perchè credo che ci si riferisca sempre e soltanto a persone, senza prendere in ballo il genere. In questo caso potrei pensare che un uomo è giustificato a pensarlo (sto forzando, ma è un esempio!)

Poi, tutto mi si può contestare meno che io faccia di tutta un'erba un fascio, questo è proprio totalmente lontano da me...
Ho solo detto che A VOLTE con CERTE DONNE è spontaneo pensare una cosa del genere...e ho detto che tutte prima o poi lo abbiamo pensato riferito ad altre rappresentanti del genere femminile. 
Insomma è solo per parlare e per farci due battute sopra...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur...ranze mi suona malissimo:rotfl::rotfl:non ci sto dentro.pardon



Però il fumetto -il cartone meno ma vabbè ovvio- era delizioso :inlove:

E la sigla del cartone!

Simpatica eccarina, è una bambolinaaaaaa -ohohoho renzieeeeeee  
Se lei per caso sbaglia poi ti chiede scusaaaaaa -ohohoho renzieeeeeee


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però il fumetto -il cartone meno ma vabbè ovvio- era delizioso :inlove:
> 
> E la sigla del cartone!
> 
> ...


:unhappy:
bella


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2014)

peccato che non trovo proprio la sigla originale...

[video=youtube;Lo5LkliUBXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo5LkliUBXw[/video]


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> peccato che non trovo proprio la sigla originale...
> 
> [video=youtube;Lo5LkliUBXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo5LkliUBXw[/video]


che hahata....

nun te sforza' a cercalla...damme retta...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

peccato, sì:unhappy:






sapete che forse non avevate tutti i torti?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però il fumetto -il cartone meno ma vabbè ovvio- era delizioso :inlove:
> 
> E la sigla del cartone!
> 
> ...




In realtà ho preso spunto dall'utente Fujiko quando ha detto che una sua amica le aveva detto che assomigliava proprio a Fujiko, io stavo cercando un avatar da utilizzare...
Volevo mettere una bella foto in bianco e nero o un qualche bel quadro oppure un dettaglio di scultura, insomma volevo fare l'acculturata, poi ho letto Fujiko e mi è venuto in mente che anche a me dicevano che assomigliavo a Ransie, forse (anzi sicuro che è solo per quello) per i capelli, lunghi, scuri, con la frangetta! :mrgreen:
Così sono diventata "bimbaminkia"...che meraviglia! Tutto per un avatar cazzuto!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che hahata....
> 
> nun te sforza' a cercalla...damme retta...:mrgreen:





Minerva ha detto:


> peccato, sì:unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insensibili, parlare in questo modo dei miei cartoni d'infanzia....


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Insensibili, parlare in questo modo dei miei cartoni d'infanzia....


in effetti l'hai avuta proprio brutta brutta...porella...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> in effetti l'hai avuta proprio brutta brutta...porella...



:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In realtà ho preso spunto dall'utente Fujiko quando ha detto che una sua amica le aveva detto che assomigliava proprio a Fujiko, io stavo cercando un avatar da utilizzare...
> Volevo mettere una bella foto in bianco e nero o un qualche bel quadro oppure un dettaglio di scultura, insomma volevo fare l'acculturata, poi ho letto Fujiko e mi è venuto in mente che anche a me dicevano che assomigliavo a Ransie, forse (anzi sicuro che è solo per quello) per i capelli, lunghi, scuri, con la frangetta! :mrgreen:
> Così sono diventata "bimbaminkia"...che meraviglia! Tutto per un avatar cazzuto!! :mrgreen:


Te me pari piu' bimbOminkia...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te me pari piu' bimbOminkia...:mrgreen:


Devo calare le braghe!? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo calare le braghe!? :mrgreen:


se insisti....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se insisti....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



a tuo rischio e pericolo


----------



## zanna (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a tuo rischio e pericolo


#kinder?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> #kinder?



nell'altro thread ha detto di essere uomo :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nell'altro thread ha detto di essere uomo :mrgreen:


Ma chi!? Io!?


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nell'altro thread ha detto di essere uomo :mrgreen:


Ehm, tutta colpa degli avatar jappo bimbominkiosi: era Fujiko :carneval:


----------



## zanna (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nell'altro thread ha detto di essere uomo :mrgreen:


Ossignur ...


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ehm, tutta colpa degli avatar jappo bimbominkiosi: era Fujiko :carneval:



ops.. hai ragione


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ehm, tutta colpa degli avatar jappo bimbominkiosi: era Fujiko :carneval:


allora non sono solo io, mi consolo:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma chi!? Io!?



sorry ho sbagliato utente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
abbi pazienza inizio ad avere un'età:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nell'altro thread ha detto di essere uomo :mrgreen:


Ma scherzava, su.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ossignur ...




rimuovi quello che ho detto dalla tua mente, subito


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sorry ho sbagliato utente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> abbi pazienza inizio ad avere un'età:mrgreen:


Ah ecco!!! Perchè io portatrice sana di patonza sono!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah ecco!!! Perchè io portatrice sana di patonza sono!!! :mrgreen:



:mrgreenerdonami


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreenerdonami


Ma certo, anche tu sei bimbaminkia, quindi ci capiamo!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> rimuovi quello che ho detto dalla tua mente, subito


:mili::mili::mili:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2014)

Scusate ma cosa c'entra un avatar di personaggio di un fumetto giapponese con l'essere bimbaminkia? Allora dovrei esserlo anche io?

E se uno si mette un personaggio di Maus o di Persepolis va meglio?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate ma cosa c'entra un avatar di personaggio di un fumetto giapponese con l'essere bimbaminkia? Allora dovrei esserlo anche io?
> 
> E se uno si mette un personaggio di Maus o di Persepolis va meglio?


perché sfoggi tutta questa cultura?


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate ma cosa c'entra un avatar di personaggio di un fumetto giapponese con l'essere bimbaminkia? Allora dovrei esserlo anche io?
> 
> E se uno si mette un personaggio di Maus o di Persepolis va meglio?


Cosa c'entra?! C'entra nel momento in cui si vogliono sminuire le parole di una persona...come se ste cose non le avessi viste da 10 anni a questa parte!!


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate ma cosa c'entra un avatar di personaggio di un fumetto giapponese con l'essere bimbaminkia? Allora dovrei esserlo anche io?
> 
> E se uno si mette un personaggio di Maus o di Persepolis va meglio?


Non è l'utente: è l'avatar bimbominkioso 
In realtà io non ho niente contro gli avatar fumettistici giapponesi, ma se due utenti nuove sbarcano entrambe nello stesso momento e con un avatar simile, è facile che le si confonda tra loro.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché sfoggi tutta questa cultura?



Perchè sono una esibizionista insicura e mi voglio sentire superiore?


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè sono una esibizionista insicura e mi voglio sentire superiore?


E' proprio il tuo profilo psicologico, sìsì, come no :kiss:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E' proprio il tuo profilo psicologico, sìsì, come no :kiss:



Esibizionista insicura però sì!


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esibizionista insicura però sì!



Evvabbè, nessuno è perfetto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma certo, anche tu sei bimbaminkia, quindi ci capiamo!!!! :mrgreen:





Nicka ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra?! C'entra nel momento in cui si vogliono sminuire le parole di una persona...come se ste cose non le avessi viste da 10 anni a questa parte!!


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


Vabbè, per dare conto e soddisfazione ho messo un avatar più adatto!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, per dare conto e soddisfazione ho messo un avatar più adatto!!! :mrgreen:


 preferivo l'altro


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> preferivo l'altro


Ci tornerò...appena cominceranno a dirmi che questo è un avatar da Anime...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci tornerò...appena cominceranno a dirmi che questo è un avatar da Anime...:rotfl:


ma dai che Leda scherzava  
daje avatar da Anime. torna bimbaminkia


----------



## @lex (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piaccio tanto perchè sono forte come un uomo e sensibbole come una donna. (...)


Ho incontrato una marmotta che incartava la cioccolata.  :mrgreen:l
:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nonchè super simpa.


E qui si passa a vedere gli asini che volano
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

dopo 13 pagine mi sento di dire che ho ragione


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

e ransie con fujiko non c'entrano una mazza l'una con l'altra


----------



## zanna (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Ho incontrato una marmotta che incartava la cioccolata.  :mrgreen:l
> :mrgreen:


:canna:


----------



## zanna (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> E qui si passa a vedere gli asini che volano
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:canna::canna:


----------



## zanna (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> dopo 13 pagine mi sento di dire che ho ragione


:canna::canna::canna:


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :canna::canna::canna:



non è che ti va a fuoco la barba?:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (21 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> non è che ti va a fuoco la barba?:mrgreen:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> e ransie con fujiko non c'entrano una mazza l'una con l'altra


Jappa!!!!! :mrgreen:

Ma senti 'n po'!!! Pure tu sei degli anni 80!? :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Jappa!!!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma senti 'n po'!!! Pure tu sei degli anni 80!? :mrgreen:


forse sì
forse no


----------



## Tubarao (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> e ransie con fujiko non c'entrano una mazza l'una con l'altra


E comunque Fujiko e quell'altra saranno pure caruccette, ma niente a che vedere con 

Rejko e Beauty.


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque Fujiko e quell'altra saranno pure caruccette, ma niente a che vedere con
> 
> Rejko e Beauty.


beauty era una gallina dai.... e reyko faceva la donna dura che nn deve chiedere mai...
certo
se stavano ferme e zitte
erano carine
ma io preferivo banjo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque Fujiko e quell'altra saranno pure caruccette, ma niente a che vedere con
> 
> Rejko e Beauty.


Vorrai mica mettere con quella gran gnocca di Nonna Papera.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> beauty era una gallina dai.... e reyko faceva la donna dura che nn deve chiedere mai...
> certo
> se stavano ferme e zitte
> erano carine
> *ma io preferivo banjo*


Ma c'aveva i capelli blu


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma c'aveva i capelli blu


dettagli


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

un po' di aria nuova ci voleva, son contenta


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

che state affa'??


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che state affa'??


ti mando un bacio, tiè.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti mando un bacio, tiè.


ah grazie 
dopo che non ti hanno voluta baciare di la, capisco che in qualche modo devi pareggiare....ma io offro volentieri l altra guancia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah grazie
> dopo che non ti hanno voluta baciare di la, capisco che in qualche modo devi pareggiare....ma io offro volentieri l altra guancia...


vedi che sei acida e rompicoglioni? Lo dicevo io... se mandavo un bacio a un uomo mica mi faceva tutta 'sta manfrina e pitipim e pitipam:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi che sei acida e rompicoglioni? Lo dicevo io... se mandavo un bacio a un uomo mica mi faceva tutta 'sta manfrina e pitipim e pitipam:mrgreen:


e lo so......so donna...che voi fa'?
you know che je t'adore.suvvia


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

la sbriscio ultimamente gattamorteggia un po'


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sbriscio ultimamente gattamorteggia un po'


per un bacino a Lui? maddài:mrgreen:
Lo sai che amo solo Rabbyinlove


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per un bacino a Lui? maddài:mrgreen:
> Lo sai che amo solo Rabbyinlove


pure stermi , per dirne un altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

poi guarda che la capra ha 30 anni ...vuoi il toy?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi *guarda che la capra ha 30 anni *...vuoi il toy?


mannò ma ti pare un toy Rabbuccioinlove mio?
se ha 30 mica è un difetto, può averne 40 più avanti, basta aspettare:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò ma ti pare un toy Rabbuccioinlove mio?
> se ha 30 mica è un difetto, può averne 40 più avanti, basta aspettare:mrgreen:



ahhhh quindi rabby e' un CBCR...tutto chiaro


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure stermi , per dirne un altro:mrgreen:


ah ma mi sorvegli, eh? mi hai messo una cimice nell'avatar?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahhhh quindi rabby e' un CBCR...tutto chiaro


pensa che abbiamo anche passato un capodanno assieme... l'abbiamo scoperto dopo, ma questi sono dettagli:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa che abbiamo anche passato un capodanno assieme... l'abbiamo scoperto dopo, ma questi sono dettagli:mrgreen:



ma pensa.......fallo crescere bene che poi ripassi


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

non ci avevo pensato:rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò ma ti pare un toy Rabbuccioinlove mio?
> se ha 30 mica è un difetto, può averne 40 più avanti, *basta aspettare*:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure stermi , per dirne un altro:mrgreen:


Ma pensa che gusti della merda. Comunque #nonnostronzo piaceva pure a te, almeno fino alla sua ultima ricomparsa.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

come no, semo du chiappe in un par de braghe 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pensa che gusti della merda. Comunque #nonnostronzo piaceva pure a te, almeno fino alla sua ultima ricomparsa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no, semo du chiappe in un par de braghe


è geloso, dai. Su, un po' di comprensione.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è geloso, dai. Su, un po' di comprensione.


Ahahahahahahahahahah! E certo. Pure sto commento, affatto scontato. Ma per me potete mandarvi bacini fin quando non vi cascano le labbra, tipo. Però: minchia, che gusti della merda. Però oh: contenti voialtri.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no, semo du chiappe in un par de braghe


Ma come no. Quando poi è tornato con la storia della separazione e blablabla ha avuto un calo di popolarità lì nella terra del basilico, però fino a prima, hai voglia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah! E certo. Pure sto commento, affatto scontato. Ma per me potete mandarvi bacini fin quando non vi cascano le labbra, tipo. Però: minchia, che gusti della merda. Però oh: contenti voialtri.


ma dai patatone che scherzavo... ci caschi sempre... non c'è neanche più gusto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dai patatone che scherzavo... ci caschi sempre... non c'è neanche più gusto.


...

Benedetta Romagna.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. Quando poi è tornato con la storia della separazione e blablabla ha avuto un calo di popolarità lì nella terra del basilico, però fino a prima, hai voglia.


va bene , non vedo perché convincerti del contrario:singleeye:
però sai, non sono affidabilissima
a me piacciono un po' di cose di tutti e dispiacciono altre a seconda di come sto quel giorno.succede pure di non sopportarmi da sola, se usassi il sistema sai quanto avrei autopigiato?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene , non vedo perché convincerti del contrario:singleeye:
> però sai, non sono affidabilissima
> a me piacciono un po' di cose di tutti e dispiacciono altre a seconda di come sto quel giorno.succede pure di non sopportarmi da sola, se usassi il sistema sai quanto avrei autopigiato?


Mannò, non buttarla sulla mattità. La tua, dico. Non è che ti piacciono un po' tutti ed un po' anche no. Parliamo proprio di #nonnostronzo, non di tutti. Ti piaceva perchè era ortodosso, adamantino. Anche la sua radicalità, per certi versi. Oltre al fatto che poco più vecchio di te ne risultava st'idea di uomo maturo, fatto e vissuto, forte di convinzioni che tu per larga parte condividi e per molti versi estremamente sui generis, che entro certi limiti non ti dispiaceva affatto. Non devi convincermi del contrario, te lo dico io com'è. O meglio, com'era.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, non buttarla sulla mattità. La tua, dico. Non è che ti piacciono un po' tutti ed un po' anche no. Parliamo proprio di #nonnostronzo, non di tutti. Ti piaceva perchè era ortodosso, adamantino. Anche la sua radicalità, per certi versi. Oltre al fatto che poco più vecchio di te ne risultava st'idea di uomo maturo, fatto e vissuto, forte di convinzioni che tu per larga parte condividi e per molti versi estremamente sui generis, che entro certi limiti non ti dispiaceva affatto. Non devi convincermi del contrario, te lo dico io com'è. O meglio, com'era.


stermi ti amo , fuggiamo io te e il capitale (nel senso del libro)


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa in genere è un'affermazione da parte di una donna che mi fa partire un embolo da mille e due notti.visto che il conte pure lui si è messo a chiudere quello che apre ....
> perchè , simpatica new entry?(simpatica si fa per dire , ma pure new)


Dipende perché una entra qui.
Determinate ragioni spiegano certe affermazioni.
Aspetto un uomo che scriva che lui non sopporta gli uomini.

















Forse c'è già :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende perché una entra qui.
> Determinate ragioni spiegano certe affermazioni.
> Aspetto un uomo che scriva che lui non sopporta gli uomini.
> 
> ...


Ma noi uomini 
non siamo 
come voi donne...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Credimi finisce sempre a tarallucci e vino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Femminismo è un termine che è stato ben demolito negli anni, da una società tendenzialmente misogina: non è contrapposizione di genere, ma istanze di genere, per una convivenza nel rispetto reciproco.
> 
> La questione della competizione tra donne è un altro condizionamento: dividi et impera.
> 
> ...


:up:
Io ringrazio il "bagnino" che ti ha fatta arrivare.


----------



## disincantata (22 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma era una frase provocatoria, dai....mica lo pensa davvero


Come quella dei cretini che, dopo aver resistito a delle dee dell'amore, donne donne bonta' e virtu', sposano le iene?

La penso come Minerva.


----------



## disincantata (22 Marzo 2014)

:up:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende perché una entra qui.
> Determinate ragioni spiegano certe affermazioni.
> Aspetto un uomo che scriva che lui non sopporta gli uomini.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicka (22 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende perché una entra qui.
> Determinate ragioni spiegano certe affermazioni.
> Aspetto un uomo che scriva che lui non sopporta gli uomini.
> Forse c'è già :carneval:


Quali ragioni possono portare una donna a dire una cosa del genere nei confronti delle sue simili?
A volte, spesso a dire il vero, l'ho pensato anche io...e mi viene più naturale pensarlo sulle donne piuttosto che sugli uomini.
Sarà che le donne sono più ormonali e più soggette alle variazioni date dal ciclo...
Di uomini rompicoglioni ne ho conosciuti pochi, acidi men che meno...gli uomini sono tendenzialmente più stronzi e menefreghisti, non c'hanno mica voglia di mettersi a rompere i coglioni, scanso alcune situazioni particolari e scanso alcuni segni particolari caratteriali...
Io mi sono trovata spesso a dire ad alcune amiche "io se fossi il tuo moroso ti manderei affanculo, datti una regolata", quando poi in amicizia sono delle perle eh! E' capitato purtroppo anche il contrario, autentici disastri con le altre donne, roba da levare quasi il saluto per quanto arrivano a rompere le palle e per quanto sono sgodevoli...e che magari con gli uomini sono tutte gattine fusaiole...
A me sale l'antipatia totale!


----------



## lolapal (22 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Io ringrazio il "bagnino" che ti ha fatta arrivare.




Glielo dirò...  :mrgreen:

:bacio:


----------



## lolapal (22 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quali ragioni possono portare una donna a dire una cosa del genere nei confronti delle sue simili?
> A volte, spesso a dire il vero, l'ho pensato anche io...e mi viene più naturale pensarlo sulle donne piuttosto che sugli uomini.
> Sarà che le donne sono più ormonali e più soggette alle variazioni date dal ciclo...
> Di uomini rompicoglioni ne ho conosciuti pochi, acidi men che meno...gli uomini sono tendenzialmente più stronzi e menefreghisti, non c'hanno mica voglia di mettersi a rompere i coglioni, scanso alcune situazioni particolari e scanso alcuni segni particolari caratteriali...
> ...


Cara Nicka, 
io credevo che le donne della mia generazione fossero messe male, con tutti i condizionamenti culturali di dover essere buone madri, casalinghe perfette, mogli devote, lavoratrici indefesse e anche un po' zoccole e tutto nella stessa vita, ma leggendo quello che hai scritto mi rincuoro.
Almeno noi cerchiamo di essere solidali l'una con l'altra...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Io ringrazio il "bagnino" che ti ha fatta arrivare.


Condivido il tuo pensiero


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cara Nicka,
> io credevo che le donne della mia generazione fossero messe male, con tutti i condizionamenti culturali di dover essere buone madri, casalinghe perfette, mogli devote, lavoratrici indefesse e anche un po' zoccole e tutto nella stessa vita, ma leggendo quello che hai scritto mi rincuoro.
> Almeno noi cerchiamo di essere solidali l'una con l'altra...


La devastazione culturale degli ultimi venti anni ha condizionato tutti e tutte.
La presenza femminile nella società è aumentata e anche nei media ma ciò ha comportato un aumento delle conflittualità intra-genere perché non ci si sente più solo in concorrenza per conquistare gli uomini sentimentalmente e sessualmente ma anche intellettualmente e professionalmente.
E' noto che non ci si può sentire in guerra con chi si considera simile e di conseguenza le donne sono state "assoldate" in gruppi diversi l'un contro l'altro armati: le bone, le madri, le professioniste, le zoccole.
Tutte a cercare con chi allearsi e contro chi.

In effetti io non sopporto quelle che in qualunque modo vogliono compiacere un uomo che magari neppure vogliono sedurre o che vogliono sedurre per ottenere altro.

E uomini raccapriccianti fisicamente, intellettualmente, culturalmente, moralmente siedono in trono.


----------



## lolapal (22 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido il tuo pensiero



Così mi fate diventare più viola di quando parlavo col bagnino... :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (22 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La devastazione culturale degli ultimi venti anni ha condizionato tutti e tutte.
> La presenza femminile nella società è aumentata e anche nei media ma ciò ha comportato un aumento delle conflittualità intra-genere perché non ci si sente più solo in concorrenza per conquistare gli uomini sentimentalmente e sessualmente ma anche intellettualmente e professionalmente.
> E' noto che non ci si può sentire in guerra con chi si considera simile e di conseguenza le donne sono state "assoldate" in gruppi diversi l'un contro l'altro armati: le bone, le madri, le professioniste, le zoccole.
> Tutte a cercare con chi allearsi e contro chi.
> ...


A mio modesto avviso, i satiri e le conigliette che abbiamo visto negli ultimi vent'anni sono solo un macroscopico riscontro di una sistematica contrapposizione della società patriarcale alle istanze e conquiste dell'universo femminile, ottenute in un periodo di tempo relativamente breve. Non dimentichiamoci che il diritto di voto alle donne è stato concesso per la prima volta alla fine dell'800, poco più di un secolo fa.
Sono risultati che le donne hanno ottenuto restando unite...

(scusate il pippone)


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Così mi fate diventare più viola di quando parlavo col bagnino... :mrgreen:


Praticamente una melanzana ? :singleeye: No meglio una violacciocca :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La devastazione culturale degli ultimi venti anni ha condizionato tutti e tutte.
> La presenza femminile nella società è aumentata e anche nei media ma ciò ha comportato un aumento delle conflittualità intra-genere perché non ci si sente più solo in concorrenza per conquistare gli uomini sentimentalmente e sessualmente ma anche intellettualmente e professionalmente.
> E' noto che non ci si può sentire in guerra con chi si considera simile e di conseguenza le donne sono state "assoldate" in gruppi diversi l'un contro l'altro armati: le bone, le madri, le professioniste, le zoccole.
> Tutte a cercare con chi allearsi e contro chi.
> ...


.QUOTO :mrgreen::up:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> A mio modesto avviso, i satiri e le conigliette che abbiamo visto negli ultimi vent'anni sono solo un macroscopico riscontro di una sistematica contrapposizione della società patriarcale alle istanze e conquiste dell'universo femminile, ottenute in un periodo di tempo relativamente breve. Non dimentichiamoci che il diritto di voto alle donne è stato concesso per la prima volta alla fine dell'800, poco più di un secolo fa.
> Sono risultati che le donne hanno ottenuto restando unite...
> 
> (scusate il pippone)


Sì. Probabilmente è solo un tentativo di trovare un modo per tirare già la testa di chi si è rialzata ed è solo una breve fase. Solo che la viviamo noi.


----------



## birba (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cara Nicka,  io credevo che le donne della mia generazione fossero messe male, con tutti i condizionamenti culturali di dover essere buone madri, casalinghe perfette, mogli devote, lavoratrici indefesse e anche un po' zoccole e tutto nella stessa vita, ma leggendo quello che hai scritto mi rincuoro. Almeno noi cerchiamo di essere solidali l'una con l'altra...


  solidali vuol dire tapparsi gli occhi e dire che  le donne sono tutte buone belle e brave??? perchè mentire a noi stesse? io trovo  le donne, la maggioranza almeno,  rompicoglioni e acida e io la gente in quel modo non la sopporto se non posso neanche avere un'opinione che mi si accusa delle peggio cose (tipo brunetta) confermate la mia opinione di cui sopra visto che non mi conoscete  tra poco direte anche che sono un fake dimostrando anche di avere un culo di paglia


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> solidali vuol dire tapparsi gli occhi e dire che  le donne sono tutte buone belle e brave??? perchè mentire a noi stesse? io trovo  le donne, la maggioranza almeno,  rompicoglioni e acida e io la gente in quel modo non la sopporto se non posso neanche avere un'opinione che mi si accusa delle peggio cose (tipo brunetta) confermate la mia opinione di cui sopra visto che non mi conoscete  tra poco direte anche che sono un fake dimostrando anche di avere un culo di paglia


no io non penso tu sia un fake, ma stai continuando a generalizzare. esistono anche bambini rimpocoglioni, vecchie acide, vecchi perversi, uomini senza palle, donne mervaigliose e uomini d altri tempi....e' un modo vasto. uno statement del genere ovviamente chiama a raccolta "le peggio cose" scusa eh.....
e' ovvio che al mondo ci siano donne rompicoglioni ....ma non e' che devi continuare a sottolinearlo ogni secondo, specialmente in un forum come questo


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> solidali vuol dire tapparsi gli occhi e dire che le donne sono tutte buone belle e brave??? perchè mentire a noi stesse? io trovo le donne, la maggioranza almeno, rompicoglioni e acida e io la gente in quel modo non la sopporto se non posso neanche avere un'opinione che mi si accusa delle peggio cose (tipo brunetta) confermate la mia opinione di cui sopra visto che non mi conoscete tra poco direte anche che sono un fake dimostrando *anche di avere un culo di paglia*


tutto il culo? Ma deve essere scomodissimo.


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> solidali vuol dire tapparsi gli occhi e dire che  le donne sono tutte buone belle e brave??? perchè mentire a noi stesse? io trovo  le donne, la maggioranza almeno,  rompicoglioni e acida e io la gente in quel modo non la sopporto se non posso neanche avere un'opinione che mi si accusa delle peggio cose (tipo brunetta) confermate la mia opinione di cui sopra visto che non mi conoscete  tra poco direte anche che sono un fake dimostrando anche di avere un culo di paglia



Scusa, ma io rispondevo a Nicka, siete la stessa persona? E' un caso di multinick?

E in che modo tutte le altre sono acide e rompicoglioni? Perché esprimono la propria opinione diversa da quella di qualcun altro? E tu, con questo post, non sei anche tu un po' acidina?

Si può avere opinioni diverse, e quelle si stanno esprimendo, nessuno vuole accusare nessuno...


----------



## birba (24 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no io non penso tu sia un fake, ma stai continuando a generalizzare. esistono anche bambini rimpocoglioni, vecchie acide, vecchi perversi, uomini senza palle, donne mervaigliose e uomini d altri tempi....e' un modo vasto. uno statement del genere ovviamente chiama a raccolta "le peggio cose" scusa eh.....
> e' ovvio che al mondo ci siano donne rompicoglioni ....ma non e' che devi continuare a sottolinearlo ogni secondo, specialmente in un forum come questo


veramente io l'avevo scritto una volta sola
il mio post è stato posto in evidenza e io quasi crocifissa
per aver espresso un'opinione
questo forum che cosa possa avere di speciale non lo so
io per ora leggo solo di parecchi culi di paglia
ho smesso di scoparmi la gente sposata/impegnata eh
potete stare tranquille


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, ma io rispondevo a Nicka, siete la stessa persona? E' un caso di multinick?
> 
> E in che modo tutte le altre sono acide e rompicoglioni? Perché esprimono la propria opinione diversa da quella di qualcun altro? E tu, con questo post, non sei anche tu un po' acidina?
> 
> Si può avere opinioni diverse, e quelle si stanno esprimendo, nessuno vuole accusare nessuno...


Lolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Loluccia.......
ehm.


----------



## birba (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, ma io rispondevo a Nicka, siete la stessa persona? E' un caso di multinick?
> 
> E in che modo tutte le altre sono acide e rompicoglioni? Perché esprimono la propria opinione diversa da quella di qualcun altro? E tu, con questo post, non sei anche tu un po' acidina?
> 
> Si può avere opinioni diverse, e quelle si stanno esprimendo, nessuno vuole accusare nessuno...


no non son nicka
ma non pensavoche non potessi rispondere
ad un post che non fosse in risposta diretta a me


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> veramente io l'avevo scritto una volta sola
> il mio post è stato posto in evidenza e io quasi crocifissa
> per aver espresso un'opinione
> questo forum che cosa possa avere di speciale non lo so
> ...


ammaza che acida incattivita che sei.......
ma quale crocifissa.....
culi di paglia nella tua lingua cosa starebbe a significare?
perche io conosco coda di paglia e prescia al culo, ma culo di paglia mai sentito


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> veramente io l'avevo scritto una volta sola
> il mio post è stato posto in evidenza e io quasi crocifissa
> per aver espresso un'opinione
> questo forum che cosa possa avere di speciale non lo so
> ...


porca zozza, questo posto è un pagliaio!


----------



## birba (24 Marzo 2014)

ah e cmq che io sono acida rompicoglioni e pignola l'ho anche scritto
se si vuole parlare tanto per parlare fate pure
non è certo un problema mio
però se ve la prendete così tanto per una battuta
fatevi due domande eh, perchè non è proprio normale


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
> Loluccia.......
> ehm.


:im-ok:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ah e cmq che io sono acida rompicoglioni e pignola l'ho anche scritto
> se si vuole parlare tanto per parlare fate pure
> non è certo un problema mio
> però se ve la prendete così tanto per una battuta
> fatevi due domande eh, perchè non è proprio normale


Fujy, non è che te la stai prendendo tu?
Perchè a volte succede, sai?
Una parte con un pregiudizio e tutto quello che legge, lo legge dalla parte storta...
Così, tanto per dire...


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> veramente io l'avevo scritto una volta sola
> il mio post è stato posto in evidenza e io quasi crocifissa
> per aver espresso un'opinione
> questo forum che cosa possa avere di speciale non lo so
> ...


era uno spunto, anzi grazie e scusa se la cosa ti ha infastidita .
fra l'altro io apro e poi mi dimentico della causa e finisco per cazzeggiare.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> solidali vuol dire tapparsi gli occhi e dire che  le donne sono tutte buone belle e brave??? perchè mentire a noi stesse? io trovo  le donne, la maggioranza almeno,  rompicoglioni e acida e io la gente in quel modo non la sopporto se non posso neanche avere un'opinione che mi si accusa delle peggio cose (tipo brunetta) confermate la mia opinione di cui sopra visto che non mi conoscete  tra poco direte anche che sono un fake dimostrando anche di avere un culo di paglia



Ma scusa, se dici che la maggioranza delle donne sono etc etc, ti pare strano che le donne non si sentano chiamate in causa? 

Almeno permettimi di pensare che non concordo, e che non trovo che la maggioranza delle donne sia acida e rompicoglioni.


----------



## birba (24 Marzo 2014)

fatemi un piacere, non cercate di farmi passare da cretina
perchè non lo sono, anche se voi lo pensate
io sono entrata qui carica di buone intenzioni
miss caciotta mi ha presa subito in antipatia (non si sa perchè)
rispondo al conte e brunetta mi apre un post contro
arrivate in branco a trattarmi di merda
dicendo anche che state scherzando
ma chi volete prendere per il culo? se avete dei problemi con me parlate chiaramente
invece di fare le finte simpatiche e le finte disponibili
se do fastidio e me ne devo andare, basta che lo diciate
di perdere tempo in un forum dove non sono accettata non mi va
ho di meglio da fare


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> era uno spunto, anzi grazie e scusa se la cosa ti ha infastidita .
> fra l'altro io apro e poi mi dimentico della causa e finisco per cazzeggiare.


ah ma sei tu la pietra dello scandalo? E io che credevo fosse Caciottina. Lovedicomeseilovedicomeseilovedicomesei?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> era uno spunto, anzi grazie e scusa se la cosa ti ha infastidita .
> fra l'altro io apro e poi mi dimentico della causa e finisco per cazzeggiare.


ieri sera mi sono rivista un film MERAVIGLIAO!!
e c eri tu...sei troppissimo tu....

Lemony Snickett - Una serie di sfortunati eventi. E tu sei zia Josephin interpreatata da Maryl streep.....


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> no non son nicka
> ma non pensavoche non potessi rispondere
> ad un post che non fosse in risposta diretta a me


Ma certo che puoi rispondere a un post, ma, cara Fujiko, c'è modo e modo di esprimere un'opinione e di rispondere...

Come ho già detto: ognuno esprime la sua opinione, ci vuole anche un po' di rispetto con chi non è d'accordo e anche un po' di argomentazione.
In questo frangente, è veramente molto ma molto riduttivo dire che TUTTE le donne sono acide e rompicoglioni e non per solidarietà di categoria, ma per una generalizzazione che dimostra una certa superficialità di fondo.
Ci sono PERSONE acide e rompicolgioni ed è probabile anche che non lo sono sempre, magari a volte lo sono e altre volte sono PERSONE meravigliose...

Sbriciolata s'è spaventata per me, perché io in genere non reagisco, però devi ammettere che sei stata un po' troppo aggressiva e a me, sarà l'età, non mi va poi molto di essere trattata a cavolo quando in genere io rispetto le opinioni degli altri.
Rispetto anche la tua, se mi dimostri rispetto, ma permettimi di dissentire...


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> fatemi un piacere, non cercate di farmi passare da cretina
> perchè non lo sono, anche se voi lo pensate
> io sono entrata qui carica di buone intenzioni
> miss caciotta mi ha presa subito in antipatia (non si sa perchè)
> ...


io mica ti ho preso in antipatia....sinceramente non so cosa dire


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ieri sera mi sono rivista un film MERAVIGLIAO!!
> e c eri tu...sei troppissimo tu....
> 
> Lemony Snickett - Una serie di sfortunati eventi. E tu sei zia Josephin interpreatata da Maryl streep.....


è un po' racchia :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> fatemi un piacere, non cercate di farmi passare da cretina
> perchè non lo sono, anche se voi lo pensate
> io sono entrata qui carica di buone intenzioni
> miss caciotta mi ha presa subito in antipatia (non si sa perchè)
> ...


Guarda, io sto scherzando per stemperare la cosa.
Perchè veramente hai preso fischi per fiaschi.
Io ne ho visti di attacchi a nuovi utenti, +/- motivati.
TU NON SEI STATA ATTACCATA.
Siete entrate in diverse nello stesso momento... tra le quali una che ha ammesso di essere un fake.
In un momento, del forum, un po' particolare...
Ma non credo proprio che qualcuno voglia che tu vada via.
Però sappi una cosa: qua non ce la raccontiamo.
Quello che ci si sente di dire, viene detto.
Piaccia o non piaccia.
Comunque sappi che proverò a fare la tua ciambella senza le uova.
Seppelliamo l'ascia di guerra e riproviamo?


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma sei tu la pietra dello scandalo? E io che credevo fosse Caciottina. Lovedicomeseilovedicomeseilovedicomesei?


che poi sei tu quella che dice che preferisce gli uomini...e giustifica lot


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un po' racchia :singleeye:


ma che c entra.....non per quellom sappiamo bene che sei na gnocca d altri tempi, pero'.....mi sei venuta troppo in mente tu e inoltre e' fissata con la grammatica


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi sei tu quella che dice che preferisce gli uomini...e giustifica lot


Nemo Lothar occidat.


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> fatemi un piacere, non cercate di farmi passare da cretina
> perchè non lo sono, anche se voi lo pensate
> io sono entrata qui carica di buone intenzioni
> miss caciotta mi ha presa subito in antipatia (non si sa perchè)
> ...


Nessuno vuole che tu vada via....e a nessuno tu dai fastidio.    Cercate di chiarirvi,mi pare che i toni si siano surriscaldati anche troppo per un'opinione di Fujiko che è legittima anche se insolita,specialmente se espressa da una donna.

Fujiko,credimi.   Non c'è alcun branco contro di te.   Non vi state capendo,tutto qui.    Sono sicuro che le ragazze ti dimostreranno di non essere affatto prevenute con te


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma sei tu la pietra dello scandalo? E io che credevo fosse Caciottina. Lovedicomeseilovedicomeseilovedicomesei?


vedi a pensar sempre male di me.....gnep


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che c entra.....non per quellom sappiamo bene che sei na *gnocca d altri tempi*, pero'.....mi sei venuta troppo in mente tu e inoltre e' fissata con la grammatica


'stardissima


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'stardissima



oddio prima che in fraintedimento regni sovrano, fammi spiegare...in romano e' un gran complimento...non ha a che fare con l'eta', lo giuro......
madonna mia....come faccio......era meglio quando non sapevo parlare...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole che tu vada via....e a nessuno tu dai fastidio. Cercate di chiarirvi,mi pare che i toni si siano surriscaldati anche troppo per un'opinione di Fujiko che è legittima anche se insolita,specialmente se espressa da una donna.
> 
> Fujiko,credimi. Non c'è alcun branco contro di te. Non vi state capendo,tutto qui. Sono sicuro che *le ragazze *ti dimostreranno di non essere affatto prevenute con te


te l'ho già detto che mi piaci tanto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che c entra.....non per quellom sappiamo bene che *sei na gnocca d altri tempi, *pero'.....mi sei venuta troppo in mente tu e inoltre e' fissata con la grammatica


a caciottì...ma favvà:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, io sto scherzando per stemperare la cosa.
> Perchè veramente hai preso fischi per fiaschi.
> Io ne ho visti di attacchi a nuovi utenti, +/- motivati.
> TU NON SEI STATA ATTACCATA.
> ...


:up:

Ti quoto mia mammina virtuale! :inlove:


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole che tu vada via....e a nessuno tu dai fastidio.    Cercate di chiarirvi,mi pare *che i toni si siano surriscaldati anche troppo per un'opinione di Fujiko* che è legittima anche se insolita,specialmente se espressa da una donna.
> 
> Fujiko,credimi.   Non c'è alcun branco contro di te.   Non vi state capendo,tutto qui.    Sono sicuro che le ragazze ti dimostreranno di non essere affatto prevenute con te


prego?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no io non penso tu sia un fake, ma stai continuando a generalizzare. esistono anche bambini rimpocoglioni, vecchie acide, vecchi perversi, uomini senza palle, donne mervaigliose e uomini d altri tempi....e' un modo vasto. uno statement del genere ovviamente chiama a raccolta "le peggio cose" scusa eh.....
> e' ovvio che al mondo ci siano donne rompicoglioni ....ma non e' che devi continuare a sottolinearlo ogni secondo, specialmente in un forum come questo


Politici corrotti...
servitori dello stato corrotti...
evasori....
camorristi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a caciottì...ma favvà:rotfl:


ho esposto above.
era un gran complimento......
aseptto che qualche romano (tipo tuba o oscuro o simy o toy o chiunmque sia available) subentri in mia difesa.....
volevo lusingarti...


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho esposto above.
> era un gran complimento......
> aseptto che qualche romano (tipo tuba o oscuro o simy o toy o chiunmque sia available) subentri in mia difesa.....
> *volevo lusingarti.*..


non farlo più


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> prego?


cosa non ti torna


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole che tu vada via....e a nessuno tu dai fastidio.    Cercate di chiarirvi,mi pare che i toni si siano surriscaldati anche troppo per un'opinione di Fujiko che è legittima anche se insolita,specialmente se espressa da una donna.
> 
> Fujiko,credimi.   Non c'è alcun branco contro di te.   Non vi state capendo,tutto qui.    Sono sicuro che le ragazze ti dimostreranno di non essere affatto prevenute con te


Sì, admin...

:umile: 








:linguaccia:  :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non farlo più


tentennero'...


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, io sto scherzando per stemperare la cosa.
> Perchè veramente hai preso fischi per fiaschi.
> Io ne ho visti di attacchi a nuovi utenti, +/- motivati.
> TU NON SEI STATA ATTACCATA.
> ...


Ma io credo che ci siano caratteri e caratteri...
A me è sempre stato detto di essere diplomatica oltre ogni limite possibile e immaginabile, ma mi rendo conto che se una entra in un posto nuovo e viene messa "sotto accusa" per un post che ha scritto dove dice una cosa che fondamentalmente è una semplicissima opinione (dove tra l'altro non ha offeso nessuno), si può pure risentire.
E' vero che è stato aperto un thread, che ora si può pure dire che è per spunto, ma è anche vero che una persona che si è appena iscritta può chiedersi per quale motivo viene presa una frase e messa sotto la lente di ingrandimento!
Ho girato in diversi forum ed è una cosa che ho notato spesso e volentieri, sicuramente questo posto è in una fase di passaggio e in un momento particolare, ma bisogna cercare di non partire sempre prevenuti.
Questo lo intendo sempre riferito a entrambe le parti...
Poi vabbè, io sono stata un po' antipatica con flora perchè era un fake evidente (o comunque stava raccontando una marea di stronzate) e personalmente la gente che piglia per il culo mi dà parecchio fastidio.
Mi danno molto meno fastidio le persone che schiettamente dicono le cose come stanno, simpatiche o antipatiche che siano!

Bon, dovevo dirlo, anche perchè davvero mi rendo conto che ci siano state diverse nuove iscrizioni e la cosa può creare un minimo di scompiglio!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

non mi pare ci fosse bisogno dell'intervento di un moderatore o roba simile , francamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Ti quoto mia mammina virtuale! :inlove:


tu quoquequiquoqua... famo nonna e nun ne parlamo più.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ieri sera mi sono rivista un film MERAVIGLIAO!!
> e c eri tu...sei troppissimo tu....
> 
> Lemony Snickett - Una serie di sfortunati eventi. E tu sei zia Josephin interpreatata da Maryl streep.....



Mi ha messo una tale tristezza quel film...


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu quoquequiquoqua... famo nonna e nun ne parlamo più.


andiamocene da questo theerd iniquo e corrotto


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io credo che ci siano caratteri e caratteri...
> A me è sempre stato detto di essere diplomatica oltre ogni limite possibile e immaginabile, ma mi rendo conto che se una entra in un posto nuovo e viene messa "sotto accusa" per un post che ha scritto dove dice una cosa che fondamentalmente è una semplicissima opinione (dove tra l'altro non ha offeso nessuno), si può pure risentire.
> E' vero che è stato aperto un thread, che ora si può pure dire che è per spunto, ma è anche vero che una persona che si è appena iscritta può chiedersi per quale motivo viene presa una frase e messa sotto la lente di ingrandimento!
> Ho girato in diversi forum ed è una cosa che ho notato spesso e volentieri, sicuramente questo posto è in una fase di passaggio e in un momento particolare, ma bisogna cercare di non partire sempre prevenuti.
> ...


Nicka... io capisco tutto. Ma se io entro in una stanza dove ci sono uomini e donne e proclamo che tutte le donne sono delle gran rompicoglioni, non mi aspetto 50 minuti di applausi unanimi.
Poi sarò strana io...


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi pare ci fosse bisogno dell'intervento di un moderatore o roba simile , francamente


Scusa posso chiedere una cosa?
Ma un moderatore (o simile) non può dare un'opinione o dire la propria?

Ecco, questa è una cosa che a me fa andare il sangue al cervello molto più che si dica che le donne sono tutte rompicoglioni! 
E lo dico perchè si rischia di creare della maretta senza motivo...ho moderato e amministrato forum anni, quindi lo dico con cognizione di causa.
Hai fatto un thread prendendo una frase di un'utente perchè ti ha fatto andare il sangue al cervello, ok perfetto! Ma mi pare ovvio che poi possano arrivare risposte in ogni senso e di ogni genere, o no?
Un moderatore, un admin, può intervenire quando e come vuole dato che è un essere umano e può avere opinioni in merito a qualsiasi cosa...Oppure deve solo intervenire per cazzeggiare? Oppure è meglio che sparisca proprio?
E sto forum mi piace anche per l'idea che sia alla fin fine auto-moderato.

Chiedo scusa se sono intervenuta in questo modo riguardo una cosa del genere...ma mi è venuta automatica!


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nicka... io capisco tutto. Ma se io entro in una stanza dove ci sono uomini e donne e proclamo che tutte le donne sono delle gran rompicoglioni, non mi aspetto 50 minuti di applausi unanimi.
> Poi sarò strana io...


Ma oddio, magari qualche applauso arriva!!! :mrgreen:
Fermo restando che a me pareva un'evidente generalizzazione e che come tale si poteva prendere!


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io credo che ci siano caratteri e caratteri...
> A me è sempre stato detto di essere diplomatica oltre ogni limite possibile e immaginabile, ma mi rendo conto che se una entra in un posto nuovo e viene messa "sotto accusa" per un post che ha scritto dove dice una cosa che fondamentalmente è una semplicissima opinione (dove tra l'altro non ha offeso nessuno), si può pure risentire.
> E' vero che è stato aperto un thread, che ora si può pure dire che è per spunto, ma è anche vero che una persona che si è appena iscritta può chiedersi per quale motivo viene presa una frase e messa sotto la lente di ingrandimento!
> Ho girato in diversi forum ed è una cosa che ho notato spesso e volentieri, sicuramente questo posto è in una fase di passaggio e in un momento particolare, ma bisogna cercare di non partire sempre prevenuti.
> ...


Ma non c'è stato nessuno scompiglio! Ha ragione Sbri, se entri in un posto dove ci sono persone che non conosci, c'è bisogno di un modo di porsi adeguato per farsi ascoltare, anche per fare affermazioni "eclatanti".
Tra l'altro, io sarei anche fiera se per una mia affermazione viene iniziata una discussione che per certi versi può essere un confronto interessante...


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma non c'è stato nessuno scompiglio! Ha ragione Sbri, se entri in un posto dove ci sono persone che non conosci, c'è bisogno di un modo di porsi adeguato per farsi ascoltare, anche per fare affermazioni "eclatanti".
> Tra l'altro, io sarei anche fiera se per una mia affermazione viene iniziata una discussione che per certi versi può essere un confronto interessante...


Insomma, che se ne parli bene o che se ne parli male l'importante è che se ne parli! :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma oddio, magari qualche applauso arriva!!! :mrgreen:
> Fermo restando che a me pareva un'evidente generalizzazione e che come tale si poteva prendere!


Beh ma generalizzare può portare, in un contesto come questo, dissenso e questo dissenso si esprime, ma non riguardo a chi ha riportato la sua opinione, ma riguardo all'opinione stessa. Si oppongono altre opinioni, è questo il modus a mio modesto avviso...


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Insomma, che se ne parli bene o che se ne parli male l'importante è che se ne parli! :mrgreen:


Scusa ma è banale... l'importante è confrontarsi... poi tu resti della tua opinione e io della mia. Intanto, ci alleniamo in retorica...


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh ma generalizzare può portare, in un contesto come questo, dissenso e questo dissenso si esprime, ma non riguardo a chi ha riportato la sua opinione, ma riguardo all'opinione stessa. Si oppongono altre opinioni, è questo il modus a mio modesto avviso...


E ci sta...ci sta assolutamente...:up:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

*ma*

non mi pare nemmeno la prima volta che le frasi di qualcuno vengano messe sotto la lente di ingrandimento. in mancaza di argomenti puo sempre essere motivo di confronto...o no?
inoltre alcune frasi vengono addirittura bloggate.....basta vedere il forum libero...guardate quate "riprese" ci sono....


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non mi pare nemmeno la prima volta che le frasi di qualcuno vengano messe sotto la lente di ingrandimento. in mancaza di argomenti puo sempre essere motivo di confronto...o no?
> inoltre alcune frasi vengono addirittura bloggate.....basta vedere il forum libero...guardate quate "riprese" ci sono....


Ma questo lo sapete voi che frequentate il forum da tempo, un nuovo arrivo magari no...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> fatemi un piacere, non cercate di farmi passare da cretina
> perchè non lo sono, anche se voi lo pensate
> io sono entrata qui carica di buone intenzioni
> miss caciotta mi ha presa subito in antipatia (non si sa perchè)
> ...


devi sapere che è stato sottolineato 
più volte che non esiste branco ...
esistono utenti che bazzicano qui da più tempo
hanno capito come funziona ...sanno di cosa necessitano ...
e di conseguenza prendono delle posizioni...


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma questo lo sapete voi che frequentate il forum da tempo, un nuovo arrivo magari no...


no, se vai nel forum libero non devi andare indietro per vedere le riprese....stanno tutte in prima pagina.
poi se manco leggi e intervieni facendo una generalizzazione di quel tipo scusa ma non mi sembra ragionevole...
e cmq guarda io sono una di quelle che e' stata attaccata all inizio e non in maniera leggera e davvero ti posso dire che non c'e' stato nessun attacco a fujiko. ma solo qualche battuta, un po cazzeggiante. poi se invece minerva dissentiva talemnte tanto da aprirci una discussione continuo a non vedere il problema.....


----------



## Tubarao (24 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oddio prima che in fraintedimento regni sovrano, fammi spiegare...*in romano e' un gran complimento*...non ha a che fare con l'eta', lo giuro......
> madonna mia....come faccio......era meglio quando non sapevo parlare...:rotfl:


Confermo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

yawn, ho lavorato troppo questo fine settimana.niente verve polemica .mi cala anzicheno la palpebra


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Confermo.


t'aringrazio


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

ci stava un bel rosso a caciottai n verità: piccola e bastarda:racchia:


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *tu quoquequiquoqua*... famo nonna e nun ne parlamo più.


:rotfl:

No, dai, nonna no! 
Una certa maturità l'ho raggiunta anche io... non siamo poi così lontane... :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> No, dai, nonna no!
> Una certa maturità l'ho raggiunta anche io... non siamo poi così lontane... :mrgreen:


el tacon la xe peso del buso......


----------



## Caciottina (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci stava un bel rosso a caciottai n verità: piccola e bastarda:racchia:


tuuu, 
luce del forum,
che scaldi i DDD,
corri con le nuvole e sprizzi via col vento...
no, non pemettere mai a nessuno di affossare la tua aristocrazia,
in questo posto percosso e inaridito ove regna sovrana la malafede.
noooo, non pemettere loro di farlo, salva la tua luce, 
mantieni la tua bellezza intatta per il giorno che verra, 
si respira aria nuova, nuvole e vento son restate indietro...
e tu, mia cara luce, vai avanti, tu vai veloce e il mondo resta indietro.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tuuu,
> luce del forum,
> che scaldi i DDD,
> corri con le nuvole e sprizzi via col vento...
> ...


molto meglioalcopotrei richiedere una faccina sborona con un altro taglio di capelli per favore...son queste le cose serie)


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> el tacon la xe peso del buso......



Perply, parla come mangi, please... non mi far cercare su google, traduci dai, grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perply, parla come mangi, please... non mi far cercare su google, traduci dai, grazie.


t'ha scritto che la pezza era peggio del buco

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> el tacon la xe peso del buso......


QUesto si che è parlare sano.:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> el tacon la xe peso del buso......


esimio, mi consenta, in perfetto veneto paleolitico:

xe peso el tacon del sbrego


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esimio, mi consenta, in perfetto veneto paleolitico:
> 
> xe peso el tacon del sbrego


Vero...
Ah la filologia romanza.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esimio, mi consenta, in perfetto veneto paleolitico:
> 
> xe peso el tacon del sbrego



alto vicentino o veneto occidentale?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> alto vicentino o veneto occidentale?


alto vicentino, zona pedemontana :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> alto vicentino, zona pedemontana :mexican:


Conosco i luoghi


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> t'ha scritto che la pezza era peggio del buco
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:
Ok, per oggi la mia figura di m... l'ho fatta quindi posso affrontare tranquillamente tutto il resto del pomeriggio... 

Devo ricominciare a inserire il cervello quando posto... :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ok, per oggi la mia figura di m... l'ho fatta quindi posso affrontare tranquillamente tutto il resto del pomeriggio...
> 
> Devo ricominciare a inserire il cervello quando posto... :singleeye:


mannò dai Lola, ma che figura


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò dai Lola, ma che figura


Dov'è la roba dei turbinati?
Avevo letto rubinati...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> solidali vuol dire tapparsi gli occhi e dire che  le donne sono tutte buone belle e brave??? perchè mentire a noi stesse? io trovo  le donne, la maggioranza almeno,  rompicoglioni e acida e io la gente in quel modo non la sopporto se non posso neanche avere un'opinione che mi si accusa delle peggio cose (tipo brunetta) confermate la mia opinione di cui sopra visto che non mi conoscete  tra poco direte anche che sono un fake dimostrando anche di avere un culo di paglia


Quello che ho scritto poteva spiegare anche l'acidume delle donne che incontri. Sei tu che l'hai interpretato come una spiegazione del tuo giudizio.
Se lo dici tu


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> fatemi un piacere, non cercate di farmi passare da cretina
> perchè non lo sono, anche se voi lo pensate
> io sono entrata qui carica di buone intenzioni
> miss caciotta mi ha presa subito in antipatia (non si sa perchè)
> ...


A parte che il thread l'ha aperto Minerva, hai avuto conferma di quel che pensavi sull'acidume dilagante e quindi non hai trovato l'isola felice senza donne acide che speravi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma certo che puoi rispondere a un post, ma, cara Fujiko, c'è modo e modo di esprimere un'opinione e di rispondere...
> 
> Come ho già detto: ognuno esprime la sua opinione, ci vuole anche un po' di rispetto con chi non è d'accordo e anche un po' di argomentazione.
> In questo frangente, è veramente molto ma molto riduttivo dire che TUTTE le donne sono acide e rompicoglioni e non per solidarietà di categoria, ma per una generalizzazione che dimostra una certa superficialità di fondo.
> ...


E' interessante vedere che su una persona si pone come vittima si cerchi di attenuare la propria posizione, anche se giustificata dall'attacco iniziale di quella persona.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, io sto scherzando per stemperare la cosa.
> Perchè veramente hai preso fischi per fiaschi.
> Io ne ho visti di attacchi a nuovi utenti, +/- motivati.
> TU NON SEI STATA ATTACCATA.
> ...


Chi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi?


Flora. Ciao Brunilde


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole che tu vada via....e a nessuno tu dai fastidio.    Cercate di chiarirvi,mi pare che i toni si siano surriscaldati anche troppo per un'opinione di Fujiko che è legittima anche se insolita,specialmente se espressa da una donna.
> 
> Fujiko,credimi.   Non c'è alcun branco contro di te.   Non vi state capendo,tutto qui.    Sono sicuro che le ragazze ti dimostreranno di non essere affatto prevenute con te


se lo dici te


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nicka... io capisco tutto. Ma se io entro in una stanza dove ci sono uomini e donne e proclamo che tutte le donne sono delle gran rompicoglioni, non mi aspetto 50 minuti di applausi unanimi.
> Poi sarò strana io...


ho chiesto applausi? poi non sono sotto accusa?
ho detto una cosa scherzando col conte
e continuate a insistere su sta cosa e dite che fate ironia
io sapevo che il gioco è bello finchè dura poco
e VOI lo state allungando da un sacco di giorni
e io mi sto seramente rompendo i coglioni
ero entrata qui animata dalle migliori intenzioni
desiderosa anche di parlare di me e delle mie esperienze
ma sul serio, sto pensando di andarmene


e magari qualcuna festeggerà


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Nau, in questo caso quindi il  PH è basso?


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> devi sapere che è stato sottolineato
> più volte che non esiste branco ...
> esistono utenti che bazzicano qui da più tempo
> hanno capito come funziona ...sanno di cosa necessitano ...
> e di conseguenza prendono delle posizioni...


ma di quello che sottolineano gli altri io me ne frego
io vedo certe cose e mi esprimo
avete fatto muro contro di me
mi accusate delle peggio cose e continuate a farlo

se volete che me ne vada perchè le mie opinioni non vi piacciono ditelo senza cercare di passare da quelle brave e buone


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Flora. Ciao Brunilde


Ah sì. :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho chiesto applausi? poi non sono sotto accusa?
> ho detto una cosa scherzando col conte
> e continuate a insistere su sta cosa e dite che fate ironia
> io sapevo che il gioco è bello finchè dura poco
> ...


appunto, il gioco è bello fino a che dura poco.
La trama è pure logora e si vede l'ordito.
Delle due l'una: o sei seduta stabilmente su una pianta di cactus o vuoi far parere ciò che non è.
Se è buona la prima, ti conviene cambiare sedile.
Se è buona la seconda, pure.
ave atque vale, stammi bene.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma di quello che sottolineano gli altri io me ne frego
> io vedo certe cose e mi esprimo
> avete fatto muro contro di me
> mi accusate delle peggio cose e continuate a farlo
> ...



Fujiko,

nel forum ci stanno tot persone. Quante persone stanno in questo 3D, da quante effettivamente ti sei sentita attaccata?
Lasciamo stare il fatto che, personalmente, questo attacco non l'ho visto.
Di certo, sì, quella tua frase ha sollevato un polverone e ci stiamo ancora a sguazzare dentro.

Ma piuttosto che continuare a dire sì no, posso suggerire di provare invece a scrivere qualcosa di te... come pensavi di fare, dici.
Al momento sei un nick, un avatar, niente altro, difficile interagire su qualcos'altro, non ti pare?

Prova. Fai sempre a tempo ad andartene se non ti trovi bene -e nessuno ti invita ad andartene, di questo sono certissima- ma magari le persone di questo forum potrebbero sorprenderti, andando a parlare di qualcos'altro.


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma di quello che sottolineano gli altri io me ne frego
> io vedo certe cose e mi esprimo
> avete fatto muro contro di me
> mi accusate delle peggio cose e continuate a farlo
> ...



quali opinioni?
l'acidità e?


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma di quello che sottolineano gli altri io me ne frego
> io vedo certe cose e mi esprimo
> avete fatto muro contro di me
> mi accusate delle peggio cose e continuate a farlo
> ...


Di solito chi inizia così in un forum finisce ad essere una delle persone più apprezzate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fujiko,
> 
> nel forum ci stanno tot persone. Quante persone stanno in questo 3D, da quante effettivamente ti sei sentita attaccata?
> Lasciamo stare il fatto che, personalmente, questo attacco non l'ho visto.
> ...


ad essere sincera nn me la sento proprio di raccontarvi qualcosa di me


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di solito chi inizia così in un forum finisce ad essere una delle persone più apprezzate...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


che culo


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ad essere sincera nn me la sento proprio di raccontarvi qualcosa di me



Posso capire.

Altro suggerimento... mollare 'sto 3D e dedicarsi ad altri? E vedere come va?


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto, il gioco è bello fino a che dura poco.
> La trama è pure logora e si vede l'ordito.
> Delle due l'una: o sei seduta stabilmente su una pianta di cactus o vuoi far parere ciò che non è.
> Se è buona la prima, ti conviene cambiare sedile.
> ...


non so il latino, sono ignorante


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Posso capire.
> 
> Altro suggerimento... mollare 'sto 3D e dedicarsi ad altri? E vedere come va?


non sono capace di lasciare che si parli male di me senza rispondere
mi perdonerai per questo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ad essere sincera nn me la sento proprio di raccontarvi qualcosa di me


Scusa eh ma io mi preoccupo se sta male una mia amica, una che non conosco che mi dice che non vuole confidarsi mi lascia basita: chi gliel' ha chiesto?
Ti garantisco che le tette dell'avatar non mi confondono, ne ho già troppe di mie :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> non so il latino, sono ignorante


strano che tu abbia riconosciuto che fosse latino, allora. Comunque a seguito c'era la traduzione.
Sai... io sono abbastanza attenta ai dettagli.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



fujiko ha detto:


> ad essere sincera nn me la sento proprio di raccontarvi qualcosa di me


Vabbè dai non esagerare ci sono anche brave persone,assennate,morigerate e composte tipo oscuro.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> non sono capace di lasciare che si parli male di me senza rispondere
> mi perdonerai per questo



Ma lì si ritorna al punto delle opinioni.

Per gli scambi già avvenuti alcuni pensano che tu sia acida. E tu pensi che ci sia stato muro contro di te.

Su questo o si dice vabbè, lasciamo le cose in sospeso aspettiamo altri casi prima di confermare o meno l'opinione, o l'unica alternativa è andare avanti a dire ho ragione io no io.
Il che è semplicemente inutile


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh ma io mi preoccupo se sta male una mia amica, una che non conosco che mi dice che non vuole confidarsi mi lascia basita: chi gliel' ha chiesto?
> Ti garantisco che le tette dell'avatar non mi confondono, ne ho già troppe di mie :carneval:


ma che problemi avete col mio avatar?
cmq il tuo commento gentile non fa che confermare che il problema è con me e non con una frase scherzosa
chi gliel'ha chiesto? questo è un forum, se te ne sei scordata, dove ci sono persone che parlando di sé
ma tranquilla, 5 minuti per capire come ci si cancella e me ne vado


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma che problemi avete col mio avatar?


Nessuno. Infatti ho scritto che non me ne frega nulla di te, nonostante l'avatar che potrebbe invogliare altri.


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma lì si ritorna al punto delle opinioni.
> 
> Per gli scambi già avvenuti alcuni pensano che tu sia acida. E tu pensi che ci sia stato muro contro di te.
> 
> ...


ma io sono acida, pignola e rompicoglioni
l'ho anche scritto diverse volte
ma prendi brunetta e miss caciotta
ti sembra che quello che scrivi tu collimi con quello che scrivono loro?
io dico di no....


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

ebbasta con 'ste tette!



facciamo la gara di culi e non se ne parli più


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno. Infatti ho scritto che *non me ne frega nulla di te*, nonostante l'avatar che potrebbe invogliare altri.


ovviamente la tua è ironia, vero? non devo prendermela
stai scherzando


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> strano che tu abbia riconosciuto che fosse latino, allora. Comunque a seguito c'era la traduzione.
> Sai... io sono abbastanza attenta ai dettagli.


mia sorella ha fatto il classico
è lei quella intelligente di casa


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

ammazza che palle


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ebbasta con 'ste tette!
> 
> 
> 
> facciamo la gara di culi e non se ne parli più


Eccomi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ebbasta con 'ste tette!
> 
> 
> 
> facciamo* la gara di culi *e non se ne parli più



sottoscrivo :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ebbasta con 'ste tette!
> 
> 
> 
> facciamo la gara di culi e non se ne parli più


no ma il problema  non sono le tette....


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma io sono acida, pignola e rompicoglioni
> l'ho anche scritto diverse volte
> ma prendi brunetta e miss caciotta
> ti sembra che quello che scrivi tu collimi con quello che scrivono loro?
> io dico di no....


Allora fai una cosa, fregatene e interagisci con persone con le quali riesci a scambiare opinioni senza arrivare ad accapigliarvi! :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai non esagerare ci sono anche brave persone,assennate,morigerate e composte tipo oscuro.


non lo metto in dubbio


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi!


:rotfl::rotfl: e te pareva


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora fai una cosa, fregatene e interagisci con persone con le quali riesci a scambiare opinioni senza arrivare ad accapigliarvi! :mrgreen:


io mi sto solo difendendo
se loro smettono di attaccarmi (anche se negano)
io smetto di difendermi
mi sembra pacifico


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma io sono acida, pignola e rompicoglioni
> l'ho anche scritto diverse volte
> ma prendi brunetta e miss caciotta
> ti sembra che quello che scrivi tu collimi con quello che scrivono loro?
> io dico di no....


Bè non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che tutti dobbiamo avere le stesse opinioni.
e non mi interessa convincerti che tutti ti amano 
ma fosse pure che tu stia sommamente sulle scatole a qualcuno... E quindi? Non credo esista un solo utente che stia simpatico a tutti... Da qui al muro globale c'è differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ovviamente la tua è ironia, vero? non devo prendermela
> stai scherzando


Non sto scherzando! Perché mai mi dovrebbe importare di una persona che non conosco, che non si fa conoscere e si pone in modo aggressivo?
Tranquilla: di te non mi importa nulla.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma io sono acida, pignola e rompicoglioni
> l'ho anche scritto diverse volte
> ma prendi brunetta e miss caciotta
> ti sembra che quello che scrivi tu collimi con quello che scrivono loro?
> io dico di no....


senti la fai fintia di dire strionzate e mettermi in mezzo? sei un acida del cazzo, non interagisci, rompi i coglioni. se definire tutte le donne acide e rompicoglioni ti fa sentire meno sola ben venga, fallo pure, ma piantala di dire stronzate perche mi stai innervosendo davvero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> mia sorella ha fatto il classico
> è lei quella intelligente di casa


 carina come risposta.

Non so se tu hai capito me, Fujy... ma io a te t'ho capito.
Quindi, per me se vuoi restare sei benvenuta.
Però... io nacqui imparata e prima.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che tutti dobbiamo avere le stesse opinioni.
> e non mi interessa convincerti che tutti ti amano
> ma fosse pure che tu stia sommamente sulle scatole a qualcuno... E quindi? Non credo esista un solo utente che stia simpatico a tutti... Da qui al muro globale c'è differenza.


Nau quest'utente di comporta da perfetto troll.


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

mi dite gentilmente come ci si cancella?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti la fai fintia di dire strionzate e mettermi in mezzo? sei un acida del cazzo, non interagisci, rompi i coglioni. se definire tutte le donne acide e rompicoglioni ti fa sentire meno sola ben venga, fallo pure, ma piantala di dire stronzate perche mi stai innervosendo davvero.



no dai tesoro
ti piace il mio nuovo avatarro? 

tutte a far le fighe e io devo essere sempre la solita barbona?


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io mi sto solo difendendo
> se loro smettono di attaccarmi (anche se negano)
> io smetto di difendermi
> mi sembra pacifico



è che ti stai divertendo a trollare, e questo è pacifico.
ora se vuoi interagire e smetterla con sto acidume sei la benvenuta, altrimenti amen, ce ne faremo una ragione.

e come direbbe Minerva, se esci non sbattere la porta, grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no dai tesoro
> ti piace il mio nuovo avatarro?
> 
> tutte a far le fighe e io devo essere sempre la solita barbona?


omamma:mrgreen:


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti la fai fintia di dire strionzate e mettermi in mezzo? sei un acida del cazzo, non interagisci, rompi i coglioni. se definire tutte le donne acide e rompicoglioni ti fa sentire meno sola ben venga, fallo pure, ma piantala di dire stronzate perche mi stai innervosendo davvero.


.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no dai tesoro
> ti piace il mio nuovo avatarro?
> 
> tutte a far le fighe e io devo essere sempre la solita barbona?


wow
ammazza che gnocca....mo e' tutto chiaro


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è che ti stai divertendo a trollare, e questo è pacifico.
> ora se vuoi interagire e smetterla con sto acidume sei la benvenuta, altrimenti amen, ce ne faremo una ragione.
> 
> e come direbbe Minerva, se esci non sbattere la porta, grazie.


io non trollo
anzi
me ne voglio andare
mi dite come si fa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> omamma:mrgreen:


chissà che ne penserà minerva

:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no dai tesoro
> ti piace il mio nuovo avatarro?
> 
> tutte a far le fighe e io devo essere sempre la solita barbona?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io non trollo
> anzi
> *me ne voglio andare
> mi dite come si fa*?


disconnetti, e poi spegni il pc. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io non trollo
> anzi
> me ne voglio andare
> mi dite come si fa?


chiudi il browser, mica è difficile


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> disconnetti, e poi spegni il pc. :mrgreen:


tesò, disconnetti è difficile, mica ha studiato latino.


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

mi voglio cancellare
anche se sono ignorante e scema lo so come si chiude un sito


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tesò, disconnetti è difficile, mica ha studiato latino.



anche browser è difficile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> anche browser è difficile.


porca zozza, la deformazione professionale...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

CONCORDO CON TUTTE:
se vuoi restare siamo tutte contente a prova del fatto che nessuno ti sta attaccando.
un utente in piu porta sempre cose nuove....
se te ne vuoi andare, buona fortuna


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

mi dite come ci si cancella?


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> mi voglio cancellare
> anche se sono ignorante e scema lo so come si chiude un sito




impostazioni -----> il mio account --------> gruppi permessi ------> prenota cancellazione account.

poi non dire che non siamo disponibili


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> impostazioni -----> il mio account --------> gruppi permessi ------> prenota cancellazione account.
> 
> poi non dire che non siamo disponibili


grazie


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> impostazioni -----> il mio account --------> gruppi permessi ------> prenota cancellazione account.
> 
> poi non dire che non siamo disponibili


cmq sei tu sei....anche quando mi volli (notare che uso proprio delle costruzioni verbali) cancellare  tu FUISTI la prima a dare indicazioni....mo ti chiamo Cerbero.... 
non ce l hai una faccina cerbera???


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> impostazioni -----> il mio account --------> gruppi permessi ------> prenota cancellazione account.
> 
> poi non dire che non siamo disponibili


sei sempre premurosa, tu.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cmq sei tu sei....anche quando mi volli (notare che uso proprio delle costruzioni verbali) cancellare tu FUISTI la prima a dare indicazioni....mo ti chiamo Cerbero....
> non ce l hai una faccina cerbera???


perchè io sono buona, e siccome nessuno lo fa qualcuno dovrà pur immolarsi no?

aspè che mo cerco una faccina


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei sempre premurosa, tu.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

la cosa assurda e' che se la prende con me quando io sono stata l unica a dire che A) non e' un troll secondo me e che B) forse manco la pensava quella cosa sulle donne.....l unica a difenderla e mo divento quella che l attacca...
boh.....

cmq per me non e' troll


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> la cosa assurda e' che se la prende con me quando io sono stata l unica a dire che A) non e' un troll secondo me e che B) forse manco la pensava quella cosa sulle donne.....l unica a difenderla e mo divento quella che l attacca...
> boh.....
> 
> cmq per me non e' troll


Ha dimostrato che ti sbagli.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

:cattivik:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha dimostrato che ti sbagli.


perche? ma che un troll si mette a postare ricette nella stanzetta?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :cattivik:


ecco mettici yuma accanto e sei apposto ahahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche? ma che un troll si mette a postare ricette nella stanzetta?


mica ha fatto solo quello, bella di zia.
Comunque come troll non era capace, quindi abbiamo operato per il suo bene.


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha dimostrato che ti sbagli.


I troll sono ben altri...
In questo caso credo che ci sia stato proprio un non capirsi in scala globale...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mica ha fatto solo quello, bella di zia.
> Comunque come troll non era capace, quindi abbiamo operato per il suo bene.


indubbiamente, ma conitnuo a non capire perche sarebbe un troll.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I troll sono ben altri...
> In questo caso credo che ci sia stato proprio un non capirsi in scala globale...


no, c'era la determinata volontà di fraintendere. Unitamente alla lamentela per presunti attacchi e pitipìm e patapàm e un altro paio di cosette dalle quali si capiva chiaramente che non solo era un troll, ma che non voleva farsi riconoscere. Da qui la fretta di andare via, rimarcando che non sapeva come fare.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, c'era la determinata volontà di fraintendere. Unitamente alla lamentela per presunti attacchi e pitipìm e patapàm e un altro paio di cosette dalle quali si capiva chiaramente che non solo era un troll, ma che non voleva farsi riconoscere. Da qui la fretta di andare via, rimarcando che non sapeva come fare.


quoto


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, c'era la determinata volontà di fraintendere. Unitamente alla lamentela per presunti attacchi e pitipìm e patapàm e un altro paio di cosette dalle quali si capiva chiaramente che non solo era un troll, ma che non voleva farsi riconoscere. Da qui la fretta di andare via, rimarcando che non sapeva come fare.


Io ti dico la mia, sinceramente se avessi fatto una battuta e a seguito di questa fosse stato aperto un thread come quello nel quale scriviamo sarebbero girate le palle anche a me...
Poi è chiaro che ognuno è fatto a modo suo, ma se io (nuova iscritta) arrivo in un posto e vengo presa subito in mezzo per una battuta sinceramente un po' di rogna mi sale...lo capisco che il thread è riferito al pensiero e non alla persona, ma la persona che lo esprime può sentirsi presa in mezzo.
Non dico che bisogna stendere un tappeto alle persone che arrivano, ma magari cercare di capirsi...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti dico la mia, sinceramente se avessi fatto una battuta e a seguito di questa fosse stato aperto un thread come quello nel quale scriviamo sarebbero girate le palle anche a me...
> Poi è chiaro che ognuno è fatto a modo suo, ma se io (nuova iscritta) arrivo in un posto e vengo presa subito in mezzo per una battuta sinceramente un po' di rogna mi sale...lo capisco che il thread è riferito al pensiero e non alla persona, ma la persona che lo esprime può sentirsi presa in mezzo.
> Non dico che bisogna stendere un tappeto alle persone che arrivano, ma magari cercare di capirsi...


va tutto bene quello che dici solo che noi, piu che dire che non c era nessun attacco, nessun astio, nessun pregiudizio, cosa altro avremmo dovuto fare scusa?
non l abbiamo lasciata cuocere nel suo brodo. e se tu avessi letto bene vedresti che quelle acide non siamo state noi.....


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti dico la mia, sinceramente se avessi fatto una battuta e a seguito di questa fosse stato aperto un thread come quello nel quale scriviamo sarebbero girate le palle anche a me...
> Poi è chiaro che ognuno è fatto a modo suo, ma se io (nuova iscritta) arrivo in un posto e vengo presa subito in mezzo per una battuta sinceramente un po' di rogna mi sale...lo capisco che il thread è riferito al pensiero e non alla persona, ma la persona che lo esprime può sentirsi presa in mezzo.
> Non dico che bisogna stendere un tappeto alle persone che arrivano, ma magari cercare di capirsi...


eh vabbè, ma qui nessuno l'ha presa in mezzo..


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> eh vabbè, ma qui nessuno l'ha presa in mezzo..


tranquille qui si esce dalla porta e si rientra dalla finestra...


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquille qui si esce dalla porta e si rientra dalla finestra...


hai avuto il mio stesso pensiero , vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> hai avuto il mio stesso pensiero , vero?


embè

... ma un minimo di arguzia, almeno da far scaldare i neuroni...


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> embè
> 
> ... ma un minimo di arguzia, almeno da far scaldare i neuroni...



:risata: 

anfatti


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nau quest'utente di comporta da perfetto troll.


Al momento vedo una persona suscettibile. E acidella  esistono eh? 
potrebbe essere un troll, potrebbe non esserlo, ricordo inizi più burrascosi ancora.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al momento vedo una persona suscettibile. E acidella  esistono eh?
> potrebbe essere un troll, potrebbe non esserlo, *ricordo inizi più burrascosi ancora*.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


>


ma nel tuo caso era evidente che non eri un troll. Al limite un folletto.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Sarà.............


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sarà.............


ma basta che non rompano le balle, no? Dico bene, saggio admin?:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma nel tuo caso era evidente che non eri un troll. Al limite un folletto.


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma basta che non rompano le balle, no? Dico bene, saggio admin?:mrgreen:


D'altronde........


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> D'altronde........


d'altronde a me che sono anche anZiana????


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

ma a me che son tanto buona e sottomessa da scusarmi perché non mi si è quotato ?


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

nel confessionale ho anche evitato di rispondere ad una risposta sgradevole che non aveva senso .
andrei avanti senza falsi e inutili vittimismi


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> d'altronde a me che sono anche anZiana????


Stavo cazzeggiando Sbri  

Mi piace ogni tanto rispondere con queste frasi che non dicono niente.

Comunque, appena arriva una con due tette in bella vista, tempo due giorni e l'avete fatta scappare.........   

Mica stamo a marcà il territorio qui, noooooooooo macchè, stamo a controllà se il mare è bono de sale


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chissà che ne penserà minerva
> 
> :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:


lachiarafemminona


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavo cazzeggiando Sbri
> 
> Mi piace ogni tanto rispondere con queste frasi che non dicono niente.
> 
> ...


Tanto aveva dichiarato che erano finte


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tanto aveva dichiarato che erano finte


e che era un uomo


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

comunque oscuro...per me trattasi di emmanuelle


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> comunque oscuro...per me trattasi di emmanuelle


E chi è?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tanto aveva dichiarato che erano finte





Simy ha detto:


> e che era un uomo


E si chiamava Massimo ??? E' uno scherzo pessimo.


(Sta citazione la coglie solo Oscuro )


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi è?


non te la ricordi??
ma se a te piaceva .sesso e cucina e tanto tanto feeling con me


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non te la ricordi??
> ma se a te piaceva .sesso e cucina e tanto tanto feeling con me


Scherzavo....mi ricordo....mi ricordo benissimo......!


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

a quanto pare l'ha pensato pure alex che la conosceva meglio di me.
ad ogni modo piaceva quasi a tutti non vedo il problema nel caso lo fosse


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

I troll sono quelli che entrano e provocano.
Lei ha provocato. La provocazione è stata raccolta con questo thread. Se una non voleva provocare si scusa e stop. Non ha fatto così.
Certamente ci sono anche i troll naturali.
Io ho scritto credo quattro post con questo in proposito, mi son presa il mio rosso e tutto è a posto.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho chiesto applausi? poi non sono sotto accusa?
> ho detto una cosa scherzando col conte
> e continuate a insistere su sta cosa e dite che fate ironia
> io sapevo che il gioco è bello finchè dura poco
> ...


Abbi pazienza ma trovo il tuo atteggiamento estremamente esagerato anzi provocatorio :singleeye: Mah ( lo so arrivo sempre in ritardo come direbbe JB)


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma di quello che sottolineano gli altri io me ne frego
> io vedo certe cose e mi esprimo
> avete fatto muro contro di me
> mi accusate delle peggio cose e continuate a farlo
> ...


:singleeye:Mah ancora mah :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I troll sono quelli che entrano e provocano.
> Lei ha provocato. La provocazione è stata raccolta con questo thread. Se una non voleva provocare si scusa e stop. Non ha fatto così.
> Certamente ci sono anche i troll naturali.
> Io ho scritto credo quattro post con questo in proposito, *mi son presa il mio rosso *e tutto è a posto.


ma dai?



1-1 palla al centro:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dai?
> 
> 
> 
> 1-1 palla al centro:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io mi sto solo difendendo
> se loro smettono di attaccarmi (anche se negano)
> io smetto di difendermi
> mi sembra pacifico


:dorme:


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche? ma che un troll si mette a postare ricette nella stanzetta?



Lo ha fatto la Parodi perchè non dovrebbe farlo un troll, ricette per tutti, in tutte le salse pure in TV.

A me sembra si diverta a fare la vittima.

Anche perchè puoi smettere di aprire il forum e chissenefrega se resti registrato.

Tutti i passaggi di Simy non li ricorderei mai, se però sparisco Vi prego di venirmi a cercare, ovunque!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo ha fatto la Parodi perchè non dovrebbe farlo un troll, ricette per tutti, in tutte le salse pure in TV.
> 
> A me sembra si diverta a fare la vittima.
> 
> ...


ahahahahah, promesso Devy!!!


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io non trollo
> anzi
> me ne voglio andare
> mi dite come si fa?


chiudi la pagina del browser e non loggarti più. anche se non sei l'intelligente di casa puoi farcela. se vuoi uscire da un bar chiedi al barista come si fa ad uscire? inforchi la porta ed esci e non entri più. semplice. 
adesso puoi dire che ho scambiato un post con te e ti ho rotto i coglioni


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> chiudi la pagina del browser e non loggarti più. anche se non sei l'intelligente di casa puoi farcela. se vuoi uscire da un bar chiedi al barista come si fa ad uscire? *inforchi la porta ed esci *e non entri più. semplice.
> adesso puoi dire che ho scambiato un post con te e ti ho rotto i coglioni


:up::up::up:


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


beh però io sono più esperto ad inforcare per entrare, ho dovuto sforzarmi per fare l'esempio


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> beh però *io sono più esperto ad inforcare per entrare*, ho dovuto sforzarmi per fare l'esempio


Ma va', non ce n'eravamo accorti. Hai più account tu da solo che tutto il forum


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo ha fatto la Parodi perchè non dovrebbe farlo un troll, ricette per tutti, in tutte le salse pure in TV.
> 
> A me sembra si diverta a fare la vittima.
> 
> ...


tu non vai da nessuna parte, sia chiaro


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> chiudi la pagina del browser e non loggarti più. anche se non sei l'intelligente di casa puoi farcela. se vuoi uscire da un bar chiedi al barista come si fa ad uscire? inforchi la porta ed esci e non entri più. semplice.
> adesso puoi dire che ho scambiato un post con te e ti ho rotto i coglioni



:risata:

meraviglioso


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tu non vai da nessuna parte, sia chiaro


:mexican:


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma va'*, non ce n'eravamo accorti*. Hai più account tu da solo che tutto il forum



:up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

ormai non potremmo più fare a meno di disincantata.è come se ci fosse sempre stata


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ormai non potremmo più fare a meno di disincantata.è come se ci fosse sempre stata



Poteva tradirmi prima:up::up::up farmelo sapere subito!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poteva tradirmi prima:up::up::up farmelo sapere subito!!!


Ma sei arrivata qui dopo di me ? Ero convinta tu fossi qui da ma ...  sto rincitrullendo :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poteva tradirmi prima:up::up::up farmelo sapere subito!!!


beh..sarebbe stato meglio di no ma già che è successo:singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh..sarebbe stato meglio di no ma già che è successo:singleeye:



Infatti. Se poi lo avesse fatto vent'anni fa mi  avrebbe rivista  con il binocolo. Ora sta male poveretto,se avesse preso meno viagra e fosse stato a casa qualche fine settimana all'anno......se fosse andato via con la piccolina me lo avrebbe rispedito con raccomandata A.R.


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ormai non potremmo più fare a meno di disincantata.è come se ci fosse sempre stata


Quotissimo!


----------

